# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Αποκλεισμός μέλους (krino)

## justme

Καλημέρα,
δεν θέλω να κάνω τον συνήγορο κανενός.
ούτε τον κατήγορο κανενός.
Αλλά το ότι ένα μέλος αυτού του φόρουμ (και συκεκριμένα το μέλος krino ) βρίσκεται αποκlεισμένο νομίζω ότι είναι εντελώς λάθος.
Παρακολουθούσα μία κάπως έντονη διαμάχη στο θέμα \"πρόβλημα με την ψυχοθεραπεύτριά μου\" αλλά δεν βρήκα πουθενά κάτι που να δικαιολογεί τον αποκλεισμό του συγκεκριμένου μέλους. Ισως να διαγράφτηκαν μυνήματα του.
Δεν ξέρω. Δεν ξέρω καν αν πρόκειται για κάτι άλλο που έκανε οπότε και το θέμα αυτό είναι εντελώς μα παντελώς άκυρο εξαρχής.

Από την άλλη βλέπω την υπογραφή του. ΚΑι βλέπω και το μύνημα που γράφτηκε. Το θεωρώ πάρα πολύ προσβλητικό απέναντί του. Φανταζόμενος ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα απευθυνόταν προς εμένα οργίζομαι που δεν βλέπω έστω μία προειδοποίηση στο μέλος που το έγραψε.

Απλά σκέψεις μου.

Edit: Μη θέλοντας να βγάλω τον ευατό μου έξω από τον χορό, να γράψω ακόμα ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί (ενας εκ των οποίων και εγώ) που θα έπρεπε να είμαστε αποκλεισμένοι αλλά η χαλαρότητα εκ μέρους των υπευθύνων μας επιτρέπει (και κατά την γνώμη μου νομίζω πάρα πολύ καλά κάνει) να είμαστε /να είμαι ενεργά/ενεργό μέλος αυτού του πολύ ωραίου (κάπως μικρή λέξη νομίζω πως έγραψα) φόρουμ

----------


## whitecandle

Πολύ δημοκρατικό φόρουμ! Χωρίς ούτε μία προειδοποίηση! Τι τις έχουμε τότε; Εγώ όχι ότι με νοιάζει για το συγκεκριμένο μέλος γιατί δεν έχω καμμία σχέση μαζί του, αλλά μπορεί να συμβεί στον καθένα. Έτσι άντε χωρίς λόγο σβήνουμε μέλη.

----------


## filipk

και γω εχω την εντυπωση πως ηταν πολυ ξαφνικο και αδικαιολογιτο..

----------


## frei

Τι έγινε βρε παιδια???? Οντως αποκλείστηκε ο Κρίνο? Λυπάμαι αλλά το θεωρώ κι εγω απαράδεκτο. Στο κάτω κάτω όλα παίκτηκαν στο θέμα μου, εμένα ο κρίνο δεν με προσβαλε σε τίποτα οποτε μου φαινεται αδιανοητο το οτι αποκλειστηκε. Εκτος και αν υπήρξαν πραγματα που δεν ξέρουμε.

----------


## whitecandle

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον ξεμπρόστιασαν για κάποια προσωπικά του και αυτά σβήστηκαν, αλλά και πάλι δεν ήταν λόγος αυτός να σβηστεί.

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω αφου εχει και με βριζει ανευ λογου και αιτιας καθε λιγο και λιγακι , οπως το οτι εχει επανειλημενα προσβαλλει πολλα μελη , οπως το οτι εχει παρεκτρεψει εκατονταδες νηματα , οπως οτι γραφει εκατονταδες μηνυματα μονο και μονο για να δημιουργησει διαπλοκες , δεν με στενοχωρει καθολου και την βρισκω σωστη επιλογη.

Οι προειδοποιησεις δεν δουλευουν γιατι μαλλον απετυχε το update του φορουμ.

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Έτσι άντε χωρίς λόγο σβήνουμε μέλη.


O Δον (μία έκφραση από τα παλιά για τον NikosD) δεν νομίζω πως αδικαιολόγητα θα έκανε κάτι τέτοιο. Πάντως το μέλος είναι αποκλεισμένο.

----------


## vintzi

να ρωτήσω κάτι εγκυκλοπαιδικό; αν ένα μέλος αποκλειστεί, μπορεί να επανεγγραφεί με άλλο νικ (στην οποία περίπτωση ο αποκλεισμός δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα); δεν αφορά τον κρίνο, απλώς το είχα απορία.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by justme_
> O Δον (μία έκφραση από τα παλιά για τον NikosD) δεν νομίζω πως αδικαιολόγητα θα έκανε κάτι τέτοιο. Πάντως το μέλος είναι αποκλεισμένο.


Να μας τον εξηγήσει τότε γιατί εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα.

----------


## frei

Λυπάμαι που το λεω, αλλα ετσι θα έπρεπε να εχω διαγράψει ολους τους ανθρώπους που με εχουν προσβάλλει στη ζωή μου! 

Επιλεγουμε να διαβάζουμε ή να μην διαβάζουμε τα μηνυματα που στέλνει ενα μελος, να απαντάμε ή να αδιαφορούμε. Λυπάμαι που το λεω αλλα στις προσβολες που εκανε ο κρινο, οταν και αν εκανε, εβρισκε συνεργάτες. ΤΟυ δίναμε τροφή και απαντουσε. 

Θεωρω άδικο τον αποκλεισμό του, επρεπε να γινει συσταση πρώτα, και στο κάτω κατω για αυτο υπάρχουν τα φορουμ για να πει ο καθενας την άποψη του.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by vintzi_
> να ρωτήσω κάτι εγκυκλοπαιδικό; αν ένα μέλος αποκλειστεί, μπορεί να επανεγγραφεί με άλλο νικ (στην οποία περίπτωση ο αποκλεισμός δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα); δεν αφορά τον κρίνο, απλώς το είχα απορία.


Γίνεται, αλλά συνήθως τον καταλαβαίνουνε.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by frei_
> Λυπάμαι που το λεω, αλλα ετσι θα έπρεπε να εχω διαγράψει ολους τους ανθρώπους που με εχουν προσβάλλει στη ζωή μου! 
> 
> Επιλεγουμε να διαβάζουμε ή να μην διαβάζουμε τα μηνυματα που στέλνει ενα μελος, να απαντάμε ή να αδιαφορούμε. Λυπάμαι που το λεω αλλα στις προσβολες που εκανε ο κρινο, οταν και αν εκανε, εβρισκε συνεργάτες. ΤΟυ δίναμε τροφή και απαντουσε. 
> 
> Θεωρω άδικο τον αποκλεισμό του, επρεπε να γινει συσταση πρώτα, και στο κάτω κατω για αυτο υπάρχουν τα φορουμ για να πει ο καθενας την άποψη του.


Συμφωνώ όσο και αν δεν πάω τον κρίνο.

----------


## vintzi

Ευχαριστώ lightbluepath.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by vintzi_
> Ευχαριστώ lightbluepath.


Παρακαλώ

----------


## filipk

συμφωνω με τη lightbluepath

----------


## keep_walking

> Λυπάμαι που το λεω, αλλα ετσι θα έπρεπε να εχω διαγράψει ολους τους ανθρώπους που με εχουν προσβάλλει στη ζωή μου!
> 
> Επιλεγουμε να διαβάζουμε ή να μην διαβάζουμε τα μηνυματα που στέλνει ενα μελος, να απαντάμε ή να αδιαφορούμε. Λυπάμαι που το λεω αλλα στις προσβολες που εκανε ο κρινο, οταν και αν εκανε, εβρισκε συνεργάτες. ΤΟυ δίναμε τροφή και απαντουσε.
> 
> Θεωρω άδικο τον αποκλεισμό του, επρεπε να γινει συσταση πρώτα, και στο κάτω κατω για αυτο υπάρχουν τα φορουμ για να πει ο καθενας την άποψη του.



Καλα δεν ξερεις οτι real life υπαρχει νομοθεσια για εξυβριση? Σαφως και το γνωριζεις ...κανεις δεν εχει το απυροβολητο να συμπεριφερεται οπως του καπνισει.

----------


## frei

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Λυπάμαι που το λεω, αλλα ετσι θα έπρεπε να εχω διαγράψει ολους τους ανθρώπους που με εχουν προσβάλλει στη ζωή μου!
> 
> Επιλεγουμε να διαβάζουμε ή να μην διαβάζουμε τα μηνυματα που στέλνει ενα μελος, να απαντάμε ή να αδιαφορούμε. Λυπάμαι που το λεω αλλα στις προσβολες που εκανε ο κρινο, οταν και αν εκανε, εβρισκε συνεργάτες. ΤΟυ δίναμε τροφή και απαντουσε.
> 
> ...


Ε τοτε ξερεις ποσες καταγγελιες θα επρεπε να εχω κάνει????? Μήπως να γίνω σαν τον Κουγια που με το που του λενε κατι κάνει μήνυση? Θα φαινόταν καλύτερα τότε? Άποψή μου είναι και ας μην αρέσει. Το έχω ξαναπεί... Γενικά στο φορουμ δεν κοιτάμε να ανταλλαξουμε απόψεις αλλά να επιβάλλουμε αποψεις, δυστυχώς. Και το κάνουμε όλοι, οχι μόνο ο Κρίνο.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τι σχεση εχει αυτο που κανεις εσυ με αυτο που κανει ο καθενας?

Εμενα αν περπαταω στο δρομο και με βρισουν ανευ λογου και αιτιας θα υποβαλλω μηνυση.
Δεν αφηνω να μου πατησουν τα δικαιωματα και μενα απλα γιατι μπορουν.

----------


## frei

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ο καθένας ξέρει τι τον εκφραζει καλυτερα! 

Τεσπα, το σαιτ αφορά την ψυχολογία, θα ήταν άσχημο να πηγαίνεις σε ψυχολόγο και να σε πετάει ετσι έξω. 

Οπως θα ήταν άσχημο, πχ ενα αυτιστικό παιδί να το πήγαιναν στο ψυχιατρείο επειδή δέρνει κτλ κτλ. 

Ετσι και ο κρινο, εγω, εσυ παίρνουμε καποια βοήθεια απο το σαιτ και για αυτο το λογο επρεπε να εχει γίνει πρωτα μια συσταση.

----------


## streidi

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι ο κρίνο αποκλείστηκε γιατί επανέφερε την υπογραφή με εκείνο το κείμενο της Θεοφανίας, ενώ ο αντμιν του την είχε διαγράψει από υπογραφή. (Προφανώς η διαγραφή της υπογραφής ήταν ήδη μια προειδοποίηση)

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το σαϊτ αφορα την ψυχολογια οχι την ψυχοπαθολογια , ολοι πρεπει να σκεφτονται διπλα λοιπον πριν προσβαλλουν τον αλλο που μπορει να ειναι εξαιρετικα ευαισθητος , να σκεφτονται διπλα τι γραφουν και οχι το αντιθετο να προστατευουμε τον υβριστη.

----------


## frei

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εγω πάντως βλεπω πολλές προσβολλες στο φόρουμ και δεν ειναι μονο απο τον κρινο! Και στο κάτω κάτω ακόμα και ο εγωισμός, η υπεροψία, ο ναρκισσισμος ασθένειες θεωρούνται.

Αν θεωρεις οτι προστατευω τον υβριστη κάνεις λάθος. 

Εχω πει σε θεμα οτι θεωρω οτι καποιος με προσεβαλλε και τελικα το μονο που πηρα σαν απαντηση ηταν επιπλεον ειρωνια. Οποτε δεν συνεχισα το θεμα. 

Οποιος του απανταει γενικά ειναι υπευθυνος κατα το ημιση! Λυπαμαι αλλα αυτη ειναι η κοινωνία μας. Αν ειναι να μπουν κανονες ας μπουν για ολους και οταν υπαρχει διαμαχη να αποκλειονται ολα τα μελη της διαμαχης.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Μα παντα υπηρχαν κανονες αλλα δεν ειναι αυστηροι.

Δηλαδη τι πρεπει να κανει να αποκλειστει?
Εχει γραψει κοντα 12000 μηνυματα στα οποια τα 10000 και πανω ειναι εκτος θεματολογιας.
Εαν μαζεψουμε ποσα ατομα εχει προσβαλλει και ποσες προσβολες εχει μοιρασει θα επρεπε να γεμισουμε βιβλιο.

Δηλαδη τι πρεπει να κανει καποιος για να φαει μπαν?

Εγω απορω γιατι αργησε τοσο το μπαν , οπως και πολλα μελη που αναρωτιουνταν γιατι επιτρεπουν αυτη την αθλια συμπεριφορα τοσο καιρο.

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by streidi_
> Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι ο κρίνο αποκλείστηκε γιατί επανέφερε την υπογραφή με εκείνο το κείμενο της Θεοφανίας, ενώ ο αντμιν του την είχε διαγράψει από υπογραφή. (Προφανώς η διαγραφή της υπογραφής ήταν ήδη μια προειδοποίηση)


Ακόμα και έτσι πάντως (αν και προφανώς είναι δικαίωμα του Δον) δεν νομίζω να έπραξε σύμφωνα με αυτό που προσωπικα εγώ (πολύ πιθανότατα και λανθασμένα) θεωρώ σωστό για το φόρουμ αυτό.

----------


## frei

Προφανώς εχετε μαζέψει πολλά. 

Προσωπικά την άποψή μου την είπα. 

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## justme

Κeep μία ερώτηση αν μου επιτρέπεις.
Διαβάζοντας την υπογραφή του kino θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να αποκλειστεί και άλλο μέλος?
Η δική μου απάντηση στο ερώτημα που σου θέτω πάντως μονολεκτικά είναι Όχι (ίσως σε άλλο σημείο να το αναλύσω γιατί όχι)

----------


## katatonia

> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> Τεσπα, το σαιτ αφορά την ψυχολογία, θα ήταν άσχημο να πηγαίνεις σε ψυχολόγο και να σε πετάει ετσι έξω.



οπως επισης θα ηταν ασχημο να καθεται καποιος εξω απο την πορτα του ψυχολου και να προιδεαζει τον εκαστοτε επισκεπτη με ιδεες του τυπου \"μη πας,πεταμενα λεφτα\" , \"οι ψυχολογοι ειναι καραγκιοζηδες\" , \"δε μπορουν να σου προσφερουν τιποτα οι τσαρλατανοι και το μονο που θελουν ειναι τα λεφτα σου\" ......

----------


## frei

> _Originally posted by katatonia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> Τεσπα, το σαιτ αφορά την ψυχολογία, θα ήταν άσχημο να πηγαίνεις σε ψυχολόγο και να σε πετάει ετσι έξω.
> ...


Ξέρεις τον πατέρα μου??? χαχαχαχα!

----------


## katatonia

τεσπα καλυτερα να μην συνεχιστει το τοπικ καθως το μελος δε μπορει να υπερασπισει τον εαυτο του

----------


## justme

κατατονια,
εδώ δεν είμαστε όμως έξω από την πόρτα του ψυχολόγου,
είμαστε σε ένα δρομάκι και συζητάμε (για θέματα ψυχολογίας)

Αν βρίσκεις \"άκυρη\" την προηγούμενη παρομοίωση πές το. Μην κάνεις όμως εσύ μία \"άκυρη\" παρομοίωση

----------


## katatonia

> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by katatonia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


χαχχα λολ!

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by katatonia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πολύ καλο.... χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## frei

> _Originally posted by katatonia_
> τεσπα καλυτερα να μην συνεχιστει το τοπικ καθως το μελος δε μπορει να υπερασπισει τον εαυτο του


Εχεις δικιο σε αυτο. Συμφωνω!

----------


## γιώτα2

Το ότι ο άνθρωπος είχε γίνει επικίνδυνος δεν το λέει κανείς.Και ποιός είναι ο κρίνο και ο κάθε κρίνο που θα επιβάλλει τα θέλω του;Ο Νίκος τι ρόλο παίζει;αφού του έσβησε την υπογραφή γιατί την επανέφερε;
Ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει στην προσωπική του ζωή αλλά εδώ υπάρχουν άτομα ευάλωτα τα οποία αρκετά εκμεταλεύτηκε.Υπάρχουν και όρια τα οποία είχε ξεπεράσει προ πολλού.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by justme_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by streidi_
> Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι ο κρίνο αποκλείστηκε γιατί επανέφερε την υπογραφή με εκείνο το κείμενο της Θεοφανίας, ενώ ο αντμιν του την είχε διαγράψει από υπογραφή. (Προφανώς η διαγραφή της υπογραφής ήταν ήδη μια προειδοποίηση)
> 
> 
> Ακόμα και έτσι πάντως (αν και προφανώς είναι δικαίωμα του Δον) δεν νομίζω να έπραξε σύμφωνα με αυτό που προσωπικα εγώ (πολύ πιθανότατα και λανθασμένα) θεωρώ σωστό για το φόρουμ αυτό.



Μα ο δον δεν απεκλεισε το κρινο για την υπογραφη μονο αλλα για την ολη συμπεριφορα.

Αν ειναι ενα ποτηρι που γεμιζει σιγα-σιγα για να διαγραφει καποιος οπως εχει τυχει σχεδον σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις , εδω θα μιλουσαμε για βαρελι.

Μονο ετσι διαγραφονται λογω συνολικης συμπεριφορας εκτος ποια αν κανεις κατι xtreme οπως καινουριο μελος που μπηκε για να πει σε αλλο κανε χαρακιρι και φυσικα εφαγε μπαν με τη μια.

----------


## Lou!

προσβολες ειχε φαει κ ο κρινος πολλες απο αλλα μελη. τωρα το ποιος εφταιγε περισσοτερο κ ποιος λιγοτερο, ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να εξακριβωθει (σε περιπτωση που το να βρουμε τον ενοχο ειναι μειζον ζητημα). αλλα πολλα μελη που στηλιτευαν τη συμπεριφορα του κρινου, τη στηλιτευαν εφαρμοζοντας ακριβως την ιδια συμπεριφορα που στηλιτευαν! ε, τουλαχιστον αν καποιος θελει να στηλιτευσει το υβριζειν, ας το κανει χρησιμοποιωντας κοσμια γλωσσα!

----------


## katatonia

> _Originally posted by justme_
> κατατονια,
> εδώ δεν είμαστε όμως έξω από την πόρτα του ψυχολόγου,
> είμαστε σε ένα δρομάκι και συζητάμε (για θέματα ψυχολογίας)
> 
> Αν βρίσκεις \"άκυρη\" την προηγούμενη παρομοίωση πές το. Μην κάνεις όμως εσύ μία \"άκυρη\" παρομοίωση


οχι αλλα τα μελη προφανως και αντιμετωπιζουν(με) καποιες δυσχερειες και το σωστο ειναι να προτρεπουμε να πανε σε καποιον ειδικο,ο οποιος και θα κρινει την κατασταση.οχι να αποτρεπουμε,κατι που επιφερει μεγαλους κινδυνους για το ιδιο το ατομο.δεν νομιζω ρε παιδια οτι ειμαι τοσο παραλογος.
με την υγεια δε μπορεις να παιζεις και να ρισκαρεις ουτε καν σε ενα φορουμ.δε μπορουν ολοι να κρινουν τα μυνηματα που δεχονται.μια απλη προκαταληψη σε συνδυασμο με μια απλη επιβεβαιωση αυτης της προκαταληψης ειναι αρκετη για να αποτρεψει καποιον να δεχθει βοηθεια.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> προσβολες ειχε φαει κ ο κρινος πολλες απο αλλα μελη. τωρα το ποιος εφταιγε περισσοτερο κ ποιος λιγοτερο, ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να εξακριβωθει (σε περιπτωση που το να βρουμε τον ενοχο ειναι μειζον ζητημα). αλλα πολλα μελη που στηλιτευαν τη συμπεριφορα του κρινου, τη στηλιτευαν εφαρμωζοντας ακριβως την ιδια συμπεριφορα που στηλιτευαν! ε, τουλαχιστον αν καποιος θελει να στηλιτευσει το υβριζειν, ας το κανει χρησιμοποιωντας κοσμια γλωσσα!



Δηλαδη τωρα λες οτι δεν φταιει ο κρινο αλλα οι \"αλλοι\" που στηλιτευσαν την συμπεριφορα του?

Γιατι ειχαν απωθημενα και το nickname krino δεν τους αρεσε?

Λιγο τραβηγμενο δεν νομιζεις?

Ελπιζω να μην πιασουν να στηλιτευσουν τον keep_walking ή την lou!!!!!!!!

O καθεις ειναι υπευθυνος και λαμβανει αυτο που δινει.

----------


## γιώτα2

στο τέλος θα τον αγιοποιήσουμε....πέρα απο την πλάκα ήταν πασιφανές τι ζητούσε ο \"κύριος\" απο το φόρουμ....

----------


## 3wtiko

διαβάζω καιρό τώρα το forum,

δεν θα θελα να εκφράσω τι νιώθω για το καθε τι που διαβάζω,

όπως επίσης έχω διαγράψει και κάποια δικά μου ,

γιατί δεν μάρεσε όταν αντιλήφθηκα ,

ότι κάποιος πέρνει μια παράγραφο ή λέξεις και με το πές πές 

και μπόλικη καλή διαθεση, σου κάνει το θέμα σου 

ανεμοδούρα.

προσωπικά με κουράζει όταν μπαίνω να διαβάσω ένα θέμα

(και εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με σοβαρά θέματα)

και βρίσκω σελίδες απο διαμάχες......μπουχαχά και άλλα τέτοια,

δεν μου πέφτει λόγος για το τί θα γράφει κάποιος ,αλλά νομίζω 
οτι μπορεί να επιλέξει που θα τα γράφει, ώστε να μην ενοχλεί κανέναν.π.χ e-mail, u2u
και νάναι πιο ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα,

στις δημόσιες συζητήσεις , εγώ τα θέλω τα όρια ,

και για μένα και για τους άλλους,

πιθανότατα είναι δύσκολο να εποπτευόνται όλα ,

αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μην χάνω χρόνο με παρατράγουδα.....όταν μπαίνω σενα ψυχολογικό φόρουμ.

υπάρχουν τόσα chat για όλα τάλλα που θέλουμε να πούμε.

φιλικά και γλυκά το λέω : ο &lt;αποκλεισμένος&gt; δεν έλειπε απο πουθενά!

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by katatonia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by justme_
> κατατονια,
> εδώ δεν είμαστε όμως έξω από την πόρτα του ψυχολόγου,
> είμαστε σε ένα δρομάκι και συζητάμε (για θέματα ψυχολογίας)
> ...


κατατονια
don\'t sell short (δεν μου έρχεται το ελληνικό τώρα) τον Δον
Ο ίδιος με πολύ φαντάζομαι κόπο έχει καταφέρει να υπάρχει η ελευθερία που υπάρχεισ σε αυτό το φόρουμ και που θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει γενικώς.
από εδώ http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6831&amp;page=6 ο ίδιος μας λέει..



> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι: εδώ δεν είμαστε σέχτα όπου χωρούν μόνο όσοι είναι φιλικά προσκείμενοι στην επιστήμη της ψυχολογίας και κατ επέκταση στην ψυχοθεραπεία, ως θεραπεία επιλογής.
> 
> Προσωπικά, εκνευρίζομαι με αφοριστικές απόψεις που στηρίζονται σε ημιμαθείς γνώσεις και πληροφορίες και αφορίζουν ολότελα μια ολόκληρη επιστήμη.
> Ομως αυτό, είναι προσωπικό θέμα και δεν αφορά τις διαχειριστική πολιτική αυτού του φόρουμ.


Edit: για να μη πω πως και εγώ και πολλά μέλη έχουμε προτρέψει (μή όντας ο καθένας μας ειδικός) σε κάποιο άλλο μέλος τι να κάνει . Ακόμα και με φαρμακολογίες και δοσολογίες.
Εξαρχής όμως ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ξεκινούσαμε με διάθεση βοήθειας προς τον συμφορουμίτη μας

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Δηλαδη τωρα λες οτι δεν φταιει ο κρινο αλλα οι \"αλλοι\" που στηλιτευσαν την συμπεριφορα του?
> 
> Γιατι ειχαν απωθημενα και το nickname krino δεν τους αρεσε?
> 
> Λιγο τραβηγμενο δεν νομιζεις?
> 
> Ελπιζω να μην πιασουν να στηλιτευσουν τον keep_walking ή την lou!!!!!!!!
> ...


οχι, δε λεω οτι \"δε φταιει ο κρινος αλλα οι αλλοι\", λεω οτι φταινε κ οι δυο μεριες κ it takes two to tango. κ το ποσο φταιει ο καθενας δεν εχει κ τοση σημασια στην τελικη, ουτε ειναι ευκολα διαχωρισιμο κ μετρησιμο το μεριδιο της ευθυνοπιτας. εγω το βλεπω σαν ενα πακετο το παιχνιδι της \"βεντετας\", δε το βλεπω μεμονωμενα απο την οπτικη γωνια του ενος (η του αλλου).

κ το θεωρω υποκρισια (στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων καπως ασυνειδητη) να κατηγορει καποιος τον αλλο για προσβολες χρησιμοποιωντας προσβλητικη γλωσσα! (ετσι το βλεπω εγω τουλαχιστον, μπορει να κανω κ λαθος)

ειναι σα να προσπαθεις να μαθεις σε ενα παιδι οτι η βια δεν ειναι καλη κ να το σπας στο ξυλο για να του το μαθεις!

αν εμενα αρχισουν να με προσβαλλουν, θα σκεφτω κατ αρχην αν εχουν καποιο δικαιο, μηπως οντως θα πρεπει να αλλαξω κατι στη συμπεριφορα μου. μετα θα σκεφτω αν εχω ορεξη να αρχισω βεντετα, αν ναι, θα αρχισω να απανταω με τον ιδιο τροπο. αν οχι, θα το κλεισω με διαφορετικο τροπο (πχ σιωπη, η αναγνωριζω το μεριδιο μου κ βαζω ορια κ στη συμπεριφορα του αλλου, ευγενικα ομως, ακομα κ αν με εχουν βρισει.)

----------


## katatonia

justme δε νομιζω ο νικος να εννοει οτι μπορουμε να αποτρεπουμε καποιον να επισκευθει εναν ειδικο.τεσπα δε ξερω οποτε δε συνεχιζω.παω για μπανιο παραλια! :P

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Δηλαδη τωρα λες οτι δεν φταιει ο κρινο αλλα οι \"αλλοι\" που στηλιτευσαν την συμπεριφορα του?
> 
> ...


Οχι lou κανεις λαθος.
Την αποκλειστικη ευθυνη την εχει ο κρινο.
Γιατι συνηθως ειναι δυσκολο να φταιει ο γιαλος αλλα εμεις που στραβα αρμενιζουμε.

Οι προσβολες που δεχοταν ηταν γιατι φαινεται δεν ειναι καλοι \"χριστιανοι\" να γυρνανε και το αλλο μαγουλο στην φαπα , αλλα δινουν φαπες και οι αλλοι.
Καπως ετσι δουλευουν τα πραγματα.

----------


## frei

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Δηλαδη τωρα λες οτι δεν φταιει ο κρινο αλλα οι \"αλλοι\" που στηλιτευσαν την συμπεριφορα του?
> 
> ...


Αυτό εννοούσα κι εγώ πριν!

----------


## elis

οτι και να εκανε ο κρινο και ενα βαρελι μαλακιεσ να εκανε το βαρελι αδειαζει ανοιγωντασ τη βρυση δε το δινεισ μια και το πετασ να αδειασει ασ του κανε μια προειδοποιηση για τα προσχηματα η ενα πρωσορινο αποκλεισμο αλλα οχι να τον διαγραψει ετσι αρα οι προειδοποιησεισ δεν ισχυουν ο καθενασ μπορει να αποκλειστει κατευθειαν

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Δηλαδη τωρα λες οτι δεν φταιει ο κρινο αλλα οι \"αλλοι\" που στηλιτευσαν την συμπεριφορα του?
> 
> ...





Είναι αλήθεια αυτό που λες και εγώ άλλωστε τον έβριζα πολλές φορές (!) αλλά είχα καταλάβει πλέον ότι δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να βγάλω καμια άκρη μαζί του οπότε το πείρα στην πλάκα/ειρωνία, κάτι που έτσι και αλλιώς φαινόταν να τον ευχαριστούσε αφού ανταπέδιδε με χαρά! 


Ποτέ δεν θα φανταζόμουν ότι θα έτρωγε μπαν. Χθες έγραψα κάτι του τύπου \"άντε θα βριστούμε και αύριο, εδώ θα είσαι\". Ποτέ δεν θα φανταζόμουν ότι θα ξεχείλιζε το ποτήρι με τον αντμιν και θα έτρωγε μπανάκι. Μελαγχόλησα τώρα. Κλαψ. Ακόμα έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα μπω στο \"γενικά\" και θα δω τα άπειρα ροζ γραμματάκια του να παραποιούν τα λεγόμενα κάποιου, να γράφει τις άστοχες παρομοιώσεις του και να βρίζει κάποιο άτομο  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by pad_
> οτι και να εκανε ο κρινο και ενα βαρελι μαλακιεσ να εκανε το βαρελι αδειαζει ανοιγωντασ τη βρυση δε το δινεισ μια και το πετασ να αδειασει ασ του κανε μια προειδοποιηση για τα προσχηματα η ενα πρωσορινο αποκλεισμο αλλα οχι να τον διαγραψει ετσι αρα οι προειδοποιησεισ δεν ισχυουν ο καθενασ μπορει να αποκλειστει κατευθειαν


Συμφωνώ.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Είναι αλήθεια αυτό που λες και εγώ άλλωστε τον έβριζα πολλές φορές (!) αλλά είχα καταλάβει πλέον ότι δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να βγάλω καμια άκρη μαζί του οπότε το πείρα στην πλάκα/ειρωνία, κάτι που έτσι και αλλιώς φαινόταν να τον ευχαριστούσε αφού ανταπέδιδε με χαρά! 
> 
> 
> Ποτέ δεν θα φανταζόμουν ότι θα έτρωγε μπαν. Χθες έγραψα κάτι του τύπου \"άντε θα βριστούμε και αύριο, εδώ θα είσαι\". Ποτέ δεν θα φανταζόμουν ότι θα ξεχείλιζε το ποτήρι με τον αντμιν και θα έτρωγε μπανάκι. Μελαγχόλησα τώρα. Κλαψ. Ακόμα έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα μπω στο \"γενικά\" και θα δω τα άπειρα ροζ γραμματάκια του να παραποιούν τα λεγόμενα κάποιου, να γράφει τις άστοχες παρομοιώσεις του και να βρίζει κάποιο άτομο


Έλα Πετράν θα με κάνεις και μένα να μελαγχολήσω. Με κόλλησες. Ριάλιτι σόου γίναμε. Κλαψ. Who\'s next?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by pad_
> οτι και να εκανε ο κρινο και ενα βαρελι μαλακιεσ να εκανε το βαρελι αδειαζει ανοιγωντασ τη βρυση δε το δινεισ μια και το πετασ να αδειασει ασ του κανε μια προειδοποιηση για τα προσχηματα η ενα πρωσορινο αποκλεισμο αλλα οχι να τον διαγραψει ετσι αρα οι προειδοποιησεισ δεν ισχυουν ο καθενασ μπορει να αποκλειστει κατευθειαν


και που το ξερεις εσυ οτι δεν δεχτηκε προειδοποιησεις?
θα επρεπε να κοινοποιηθουν και σε σενα?

----------


## whitecandle

Αφού τις γράφει αριστερά!! :O

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Αφού τις γράφει αριστερά!! :O


δεν λειτουργει αυτο το συστημα λιμπ.
αυτο λεμε τοσες μερες..
δεν πετυχε η αναβαθμιση και το αυτοματο συστημα δεν λειτουργει.
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχουν οροι λειτουργιας και δεν μπορει να αποκλειστει οποιος επιμενει να μην σεβεται τις ΠΟΛΛΕΣ προειδοποιησεις του αντμιν, ειτε δημοσιες ειτε πριβε..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by justme_
> 
> 
> Από την άλλη βλέπω την υπογραφή του. ΚΑι βλέπω και το μύνημα που γράφτηκε. Το θεωρώ πάρα πολύ προσβλητικό απέναντί του. Φανταζόμενος ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα απευθυνόταν προς εμένα οργίζομαι που δεν βλέπω έστω μία προειδοποίηση στο μέλος που το έγραψε.


justme....δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό είσαι στο φόρουμ, αλλά αν είσαι καιρό, δεν θα έπρεπε ούτε για πλάκα να γράφεις κάτι τέτοιο. Έχω φάει άπειρες προσβολές από τον κρίνο που άμα τις μαζέψω γεμίζω εγκυκλοπαίδεια. ΚΑι φυσικά όχι μόνο εγώ αλλά πάρα πολλοί εδώ μέσα. 

Τεσπά, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πιστεύω πως ο κρίνο αποκλείστηκε για οτιδήποτε άλλο, εκτός από το ότι του έσβησε ο αντμιν ένα μνμ και εκείνος το επανέφερε.
Είναι σα να μπει κάποιος στο σπίτι σου να του πεις πως απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα και εκείνος να σου ανάψει ένα πούρο δυο μέτρα. Και η ανοχή όπως φάνηκε είχε τα όρια της. 

Πι.ες. Πάντως ανοίξτε τα μάτια σας και διαβάστε καλύτερα: ο κρίνο δεν διαγράφηκε, αποκλείστηκε. Δεν ξέρω για πόσες μέρες, αλλά ντοντ γουόρι, πάλι με χρόνια με καιρούς πάλι εδώ θα είναι.

----------


## arktos

διάβασα όλο το θέμα , αλλά τελικά δεν κατάλαβα για ποιο λόγο αποκλείστηκε ?
αναφέρεται κάπου ?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Δηλαδη τωρα λες οτι δεν φταιει ο κρινο αλλα οι \"αλλοι\" που στηλιτευσαν την συμπεριφορα του?
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ με την Λου γιατί και μένα μου έχει συμβεί πολλές φορές. Μάλιστα μου έχει συμβεί να μου λένε και άσχετα πράγματα και να με προσβάλλουν στα καλά καθούμενα!
Στην περιπτωση την δική μου δεν νομίζω ότι έφαιγα εγώ και ούτε έδωσα κανένα δικαίωμα.
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μπορεί και στην περίπτωση του Κρίνου να μην φταίει αυτός και να φταίνε οι άλλοι όντως!!

Και φυσικά δεν συμφωνώ να αποκλειστεί ο Κρίνο!!

----------


## whitecandle

Καλά από αποκλεισμό ξέρω κι εγώ. Με είχε αποκλείσει \"προσωρινά\" ο Νίκος σε ένα άλλο site από το Μάρτιο και ακόμα αποκλεισμένη είμαι. Δεν ξέρω για τέτοιες προειδοποιήσεις Ρεμ.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> διάβασα όλο το θέμα , αλλά τελικά δεν κατάλαβα για ποιο λόγο αποκλείστηκε ?
> αναφέρεται κάπου ?


η αληθεια ειναι, οτι υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι λογοι και αφορμες για να αποκλειστει ο κρινος και δυσκολο να βγαλει ακρη κανεις τι απ ολα ηταν καθοριστικο.
πιθανολογω ομως οτι αυτο που εξοργισε τον ντι ηταν η επιμονη του να ξαναγραφει κατι που ο ντι, αποφασισε να σβηστει για διαφορους λογους...

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> διάβασα όλο το θέμα , αλλά τελικά δεν κατάλαβα για ποιο λόγο αποκλείστηκε ?
> αναφέρεται κάπου ?
> 
> ...


 αρκετοί από μας έχουν δώσει δικαιώματα και αφορμές να αποκλειστούν

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> διάβασα όλο το θέμα , αλλά τελικά δεν κατάλαβα για ποιο λόγο αποκλείστηκε ?
> αναφέρεται κάπου ?
> 
> ...



για την υπογραφή συμφωνώ.
γιατί με αυτή τη λογική ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να πάρει κάτι που ειπώθηκε και να το χρησιμοποιήσει σαν υπογραφή.

αλλά για το πρώτο , νομίζω πως κι άλλα άτομα θα έπρεπε να αποκλειστούν.
για διαφορετικούς ίσως λόγους...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πραγματι, παρα πολλοι απο μας εδωσαν καποιες αφορμες.
προφανως η υπομονη του ντι ειναι μεγαλη , γι αυτο εχουν αποκλειστει ελαχιστα ατομα στα τοσα χρονια λειτουργιας.
συγκεκριμενα, απ αυτους που θυμαμαι εγω, εχουν αποκλειστει οχι ατομα που εδωσαν καποια αφορμη, αλλα ατομα που ολη τους η δραση εδω μεσα ηταν μια αφορμη,
θυμαμαι μονο ονουφριο,πανο, πανικουλα, κρινο κι ενα δυο αγνωστους που μπηκαν βριζοντας κι εφυγαν κατευθειαν..
στα τοσα χρονια

----------


## arktos

ρεμ, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βρίσεις για να δώσεις αφορμές...

Originally posted by Θεοφανία
&lt;&lt;Όσο για τον αντμιν, μη νομίζεις, ψιλβολεύεται με τον κρίνο. Που θα βρει τέτοιο χρόνιο κόλλημα να σπρώχνει τα θέματα, να ασχολείται με όλα τα μέλη, να τρέχουν οι σελίδες να πέφτουν οι διαφημίσεις?
Το κακό είναι πως κάποιοι πληρώνονται γι αυτό.
Κάτι σαν την πόντια ******* ένα πράγμα.&gt;&gt;

κι εδώ η θεοφανία θίγει το νίκο και το φόρουμ, μηπως το να επαναλαμβάνεται ένα τέτοιο μην ήταν ο λόγος.
κι εννοώ με τα δεκάδες ποστ του κρίνο.

με αυτό που λέω , δεν θέλω να κατηγορήσω τη θεοφανία, γιατί είναι η γνώμη της.
θα μπορούσα να το πω κι εγώ.

( αν και αυτή η πόντια ******* δεν ξέρω τί έκανε  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Remedy

αρκτος μαλλον δεν προσεξες τι εγραψα μολις προ ολιγου...
παρα πολλοι εχουν δωσει αφορμες.
αποκλεισμο εχουν φαει προς το παρον, οσοι ηταν ολοκληροι μια αφορμη....

----------


## arktos

ναι, μόνο που ο κρίνο γράφει από το 2004 και άργησε λίγο...
κι εσύ δεν πρόσεξες αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω...
σκέψου το λίγο πάλι...

----------


## Remedy

το σκεφτηκα μια χαρα.
αυτο με το 2004 τι ηταν δλδ?αφου τον ανεχεται τοσα χρονια σε οτι κι αν κανει, πρεπει να συνεχισει επ αοριστον?

----------


## arktos

δεν στο είπα γι΄αυτό.
γιατί σύγκρινες με τα άλλα μέλη.
εκείνοι φάγανε μπαν στα γρήγορα.
σίγουρα δεν είμαι αρμόδια εγώ να αποφασίσω για πόσο θα παραμείνει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα.
αν όμως ήταν να στείλω τον κρίνο, θα έστελνα κι άλλους που έχουν πει παρατραβηγμένα πράγματα, αλλά παραμένουν μέσα.

δεν στο λέω και καλά γιατί θέλω ντε και καλά να τον υπστηρίξω ( άσε τα \" μπα \" σε βλέπω  :Big Grin:  ),
αλλά γιατί μου φάνηκε λίγο απρόοπτο να το πω.

και να ξεκαθαρίσω πως δεν μιλάω για την \" συμπάθεια \" που έχεις με τον κρίνο και αυτά που έχετε ανταλλάξει.
για άλλα πραγματα μιλάω , ρεμ.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Καλημέρα,
> δεν θέλω να κάνω τον συνήγορο κανενός.
> ούτε τον κατήγορο κανενός.
> Αλλά το ότι ένα μέλος αυτού του φόρουμ (και συκεκριμένα το μέλος krino ) βρίσκεται αποκlεισμένο νομίζω ότι είναι εντελώς λάθος.
> Παρακολουθούσα μία κάπως έντονη διαμάχη στο θέμα \"πρόβλημα με την ψυχοθεραπεύτριά μου\" αλλά δεν βρήκα πουθενά κάτι που να δικαιολογεί τον αποκλεισμό του συγκεκριμένου μέλους. Ισως να διαγράφτηκαν μυνήματα του.
> Δεν ξέρω. Δεν ξέρω καν αν πρόκειται για κάτι άλλο που έκανε οπότε και το θέμα αυτό είναι εντελώς μα παντελώς άκυρο εξαρχής.
> 
> Από την άλλη βλέπω την υπογραφή του. ΚΑι βλέπω και το μύνημα που γράφτηκε. Το θεωρώ πάρα πολύ προσβλητικό απέναντί του. Φανταζόμενος ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα απευθυνόταν προς εμένα οργίζομαι που δεν βλέπω έστω μία προειδοποίηση στο μέλος που το έγραψε.
> ...


Καλησπέρα. Θεωρείς λοιπόν, πάρα πολύ \'λάθος\' αυτό που έγινε. Σα να λέμε, δε βλέπεις τίποτα από όσα διαδραματίζονται σχεδόν σε όλα τα θρεντς. Να σου παραθέσω κάποια; Δε τηρεί τους όρους και τους άγραφους νόμους του διαλόγου και της επικοινωνίας. Αλλά χρειάζεται να γνωρίζουμε ποιοί είναι αυτοί πρώτα μάλλον. 
Απαξιώνει την οποιαδήποτε γνώση και εμπειρία των άλλων, ασφαλώς ΠΟΤΕ άμεσα και με ευθύτητα. Χλευάζει ασυστόλως και ανυπερθέτως, παραποιεί τα λεγόμενα των άλλων, προσπαθεί να δείξει ότι έχει πράγματα που δεν έχει τελικά κι ένα κάρο άλλα. Δεν έχει ποτέ επιχειρηματολογία και τρελλαίνεται αν δεν προβληθεί. Έχει αποπατήσει παλιότερα σε χρήστη που εξομολογήθηκε ένα άσχημο συμβάν στη ζωή του. Μιλάει σε γ\' ενικό πρόσωπο ή σε πληθυντικό αριθμό όταν δε τον βολεύει. Το γ\' ενικό είναι χαρακτηριστική ένδειξη για διάφορα \'κομψά\'. Και ασφαλώς, όταν δε καταλαβαίνει τα ελληνικά κάποιου άλλου, διαστρεβλώνει και πηγαίνει τη συζήτηση κατά κει που πάλι τον βολεύει για να προβληθεί. Επίσης δείχνει απέχθεια σε όσους συμβάλλουν ουσιαστικά σε θέματα. Πρόσφατα το έκανε σε μέλος στο θρεντ \'φόβος για τις γυναίκες\'.
Αδυνατώ να στα γράψω όλα, αλλά είναι στη θέση τους όλα. Αν αυτό όλο κατά τη γνώμη σου είναι \'οκ\', ειλικρινά πάω πάσο δηλαδή...

----------


## Remedy

αρκτος

(μπα:Ρ)
κοιτα, αυτη τη στιγμη ερμηνευω την σταση του ντι.
αν ρωτας εμενα, πραγματικα δεν βλεπω κανεναν με δραση παρομοια με του κρινο εδω μεσα. με την αρνητικη χροια.....
και μιλαω για την φανερη δραση ΜΟΝΟ...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by frei_
> Τι έγινε βρε παιδια???? Οντως αποκλείστηκε ο Κρίνο? Λυπάμαι αλλά το θεωρώ κι εγω απαράδεκτο. Στο κάτω κάτω όλα παίκτηκαν στο θέμα μου, εμένα ο κρίνο δεν με προσβαλε σε τίποτα οποτε μου φαινεται αδιανοητο το οτι αποκλειστηκε. Εκτος και αν υπήρξαν πραγματα που δεν ξέρουμε.


Δε διαφωνώ ότι δεν είναι σημαντικό το να μη σε έχει προσβάλλει ποτέ κανείς εδώ μέσα και στη ζωή σου γενικότερα. Άλλωστε για να μας προσβάλλει κάποιος , αφήνουμε κι εμείς ανάλογο χώρο.
Όμως το να δηλώνεται ευθέως ότι δε μας νοιάζει αν προσβάλλονται άλλοι και μάλιστα άδικα - αρκεί να μην είμαστε εμείς - δείχνει και κάτι άλλο. Που ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το \'αλληλό\' της υποστήριξης και της βοήθειας. Το σήμα κατατεθέν του χώρου εδώ δηλάδή. Όπως έλεγαν και οι τρεις σωματοφύλακες μάλλον.
\'Όλοι για έναν και ο καθένας για... την πάρτη του...\'

----------


## arktos

θα σου θυμίσω!
κάποιοι ευχήθηκαν ανήκουστα πράγματα σε άλλους...
για μένα απαράδεκτο και λόγος για μπαν.

άλλοι έχουν εκφράσει τη συμφωνία τους για εξωφρενικές ενέργειες ανθρώπων.
φόρουμ ψυχολογίας είναι εδώ , όχι φόρουμ ακραίων πεποιθήσεων.
αυτά μπορούν να ειπωθούν μόνο σε εξειδικευμένα φόρουμ.

και άλοι περιγελούν με ακραίο τρόπο ανθρώπους για τις απόψεις τους.

αυτά...

δεν μίλησα καθόλου για προσωπικές συζητήσεις , παρά μόνο για τις δημόσιες.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by frei_
> Λυπάμαι που το λεω, αλλα ετσι θα έπρεπε να εχω διαγράψει ολους τους ανθρώπους που με εχουν προσβάλλει στη ζωή μου! 
> 
> Επιλεγουμε να διαβάζουμε ή να μην διαβάζουμε τα μηνυματα που στέλνει ενα μελος, να απαντάμε ή να αδιαφορούμε. Λυπάμαι που το λεω αλλα στις προσβολες που εκανε ο κρινο, οταν και αν εκανε, εβρισκε συνεργάτες. ΤΟυ δίναμε τροφή και απαντουσε. 
> 
> Θεωρω άδικο τον αποκλεισμό του, επρεπε να γινει συσταση πρώτα, και στο κάτω κατω για αυτο υπάρχουν τα φορουμ για να πει ο καθενας την άποψη του.


Σωστά. Για να λέμε την άποψή μας. Κι όχι να αποπατεί ο καθένας πάνω σε αυτή. Τηρώντας εξ\' αρχής αυτό που λέγεται σεβασμός πρώτα απ\' όλα στο συνομιλητή μας. Αλλά αν δε προέρχεται απ\' τον αυτοσεβασμό μας, δε θα υπάρξει ποτέ. Εμένα πάντως μου διαγράφηκαν μηνύματα, και ως Αλομπάρ, χωρίς να μου γίνει καμιά σύσταση.
Και χωρίς να βρίζω κανέναν ή να διαστρεβλώνω τίποτα. Την άποψή μου έλεγα. Με βάση τη γνώση μου, την αντίληψή μου και τον τρόπο σκέψης μου. Αυτά διαγράφτηκαν λοιπόν, μιας και τις ύβρεις και τις προσβολές δε τις συνηθίζω...

----------


## krin0

Παρακολουθω την ψιλη κουβεντα που εχετε στησει για την αφεντια μου
(ευχαριστω για αυτο :P)
αλλα οταν δεν εχεις την δυνατοτητα να απαντησεις κατανταει ενοχλητικο.
Και δυστυχως εγω δεν εχω την ευχερια της weird να επανερχομαι κατα καιρους,
οπως δεν ειναι του στυλ μου να φτιαχνω πλαστα login.

Οποτε θελω να κανω λιγα πραγματα σαφες:



1. Μου ειναι αδιαφορη κατασταση οτι εχω αποκλειστει η και η πιθανοτητα να διαγραφω στο μελλον.
Αυτο σημαινει οτι σε καθε περιπτωση ο krino ειναι αυτος που ειναι και δεν σκοπευει να αλλαξει για κανενα.
Αν αλλαζα πολυ απλα θα επρεπε να αλλαξω χαρακτηρα, αποψεις, σταση ζωης κλπ κλπ....
Σορρυ μου αρεσω ετσι οπως ειμαι, και ειτε διαγραφω ειτε οχι,
τα κειμενα μου θα συνεχισουν εσαει να ειναι οπως και την πρωτη ημερα, ειτε σε ιντερνετικα φορα, ειτε στα φορα της ζωης.

2. Αισθανομαι περηφανος για την μεχρι πορεια μου στο φορουμ και δεν εχω να απολογηθω σε τιποτα και για κανενα.
Ουτε σε μελος (πλην της mstroumf στην οποια εχω καταθεσει την συγνωμη μου)
αλλα πολυ περισσοτερο σε αυτους που ασκουν την εξουσια πατωντας τα κουμπακια νευριασμενοι, απο την παρτη μου.
Στην εξουσια παντα εβγαζα την γλωσσα και αυτο θα συνεχισω να κανω ιδιως οταν νιωθω οτι η αξιοπρεπεια μου τιθεται 
υπο αμφιβολια.
Μπορει να διαγραφω απο το φορουμ, αλλα την αξιοπρεπεια μου δεν μπορει να την διαγραψει κανενας admin.

3. Σε καθε περιπτωση, ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι το ρευμα του σερβερ δεν το πληρωνω εγω
(εγω ισως να ανεβαζα λιγο το κασε απο τις διαφημησεις, αλλα και αυτο τι να μας πει??)
οποτε κανεις δεν εχει δικαιωμα να αμφισβητει τετοιες αποφασεις, να απαξιωνει η να λοιδωρει ναι, αλλα μεχρι εκει.

4. Τελος, ο αποκλεισμος μου φερνει και ενα θετικο αποτελεσμα:
Καταφερε να βγαλει τον admin απο την αδρανεια και να δειξει προς τα που θελει να γυρει η πλαστιγγα.
Δεν εχει σημασια προς τα που εγειρε, αρκει που επεσε προς τα καπου το βαρος,
γιατι εδω και δυο χρονια αυτη η παλατζα ηταν κουραστικη για ολους.


Θα προτεινα να σταματησετε τους σχολιασμους γιατι δεν οδηγουν πουθενα.
Απολογουμε για το δευτερο login μιας και δεν ειναι του ηθους μου,
και μπορει να διαγραφει οπως και το κανονικο μου.
Σημασια εχει το βραδια να κοιμασαι ησυχος, και εγω χθες το βραδυ ειλικρινα αισθανομουν πολυ ομορφα
με ολες αυτες τις εξελιξεις.
Σε οποια αλλη υποθεση οπου θα εκανα την παπια, θα ειχα κατι να με ενοχλει.....



Καληνυχτα

----------


## arktos

TheYellowLemonTree , πότε πρόλαβες ήθελα να ξέρω από τις 7/7/10 να κάνεις τέτοιο τσεκάρισμα ?

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... Γενικά στο φορουμ δεν κοιτάμε να ανταλλαξουμε απόψεις αλλά να επιβάλλουμε αποψεις, δυστυχώς. Και το κάνουμε όλοι, οχι μόνο ο Κρίνο...\'

Λυπάμαι, αλλά δε το κάνουν όλοι. Νάτος και ο πληθυντικούλης, λολ! Τόσο δύσκολο τελικά να μιλάει κανείς υπεύθυνα και μόνο για τον εαυτό του. Πάω πάσο ξανά. Ελπίζω να σε προλάβω και να μη πεις ότι σε ειρωνεύομαι. Είναι της μοδός να λέγεται όταν κάποιος απλά διαφωνεί μαζί μας. Εγώ δε πάω με τη μόδα πάντως, την άποψή μου καταθέτω.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... Το σαϊτ αφορα την ψυχολογια οχι την ψυχοπαθολογια , ολοι πρεπει να σκεφτονται διπλα λοιπον πριν προσβαλλουν τον αλλο που μπορει να ειναι εξαιρετικα ευαισθητος , να σκεφτονται διπλα τι γραφουν και οχι το αντιθετο να προστατευουμε τον υβριστη...\'

Ορθόν. Προστατεύεται ο υβριστής - και όχι μόνο - απ\' όσους δε θέλουν να δουν ή και δε μπορούν, που κάνει όσα ανέφερα παραπάνω - η γνώμη μου πάντα - και κατ\' αυτόν τον τρόπο... βοηθιέται απ\' το σάίτ. Μάλιστα. Καυστικό χιούμορ ή και σχήμα οξύμωρον, λολ!

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by katatonia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> Τεσπα, το σαιτ αφορά την ψυχολογία, θα ήταν άσχημο να πηγαίνεις σε ψυχολόγο και να σε πετάει ετσι έξω.
> ...


Μα όταν μιλάς σε γ\' ενικό πρόσωπο, τύπου \' ο Θεός (εγώ) ξέρει καλύτερα για σας απ\' ό,τι εσείς για εσάς\', τίποτα δεν είναι άσχημο. Φυσιολογικά πράματα, αλίμονο, τί να λέμε τώρα μωρέ...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by katatonia_
> τεσπα καλυτερα να μην συνεχιστει το τοπικ καθως το μελος δε μπορει να υπερασπισει τον εαυτο του


Ναι, αλλά το ανοίξατε όμως το τόπικ. Από μένα είναι χιλιοειπωμένα έτσι κι αλλιώς. Συνέβη πολλές φορές να... υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> Το ότι ο άνθρωπος είχε γίνει επικίνδυνος δεν το λέει κανείς.Και ποιός είναι ο κρίνο και ο κάθε κρίνο που θα επιβάλλει τα θέλω του;Ο Νίκος τι ρόλο παίζει;αφού του έσβησε την υπογραφή γιατί την επανέφερε;
> Ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει στην προσωπική του ζωή αλλά εδώ υπάρχουν άτομα ευάλωτα τα οποία αρκετά εκμεταλεύτηκε.Υπάρχουν και όρια τα οποία είχε ξεπεράσει προ πολλού.


Το να λέμε όμως τη γνώμη μας και να... τσουρουφλιζόμαστε, είναι γεγονός έ;... λολ!... και δε μου πάει και το κοκκίνισμα γμτ...  :Wink:  ...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> προσβολες ειχε φαει κ ο κρινος πολλες απο αλλα μελη. τωρα το ποιος εφταιγε περισσοτερο κ ποιος λιγοτερο, ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να εξακριβωθει (σε περιπτωση που το να βρουμε τον ενοχο ειναι μειζον ζητημα). αλλα πολλα μελη που στηλιτευαν τη συμπεριφορα του κρινου, τη στηλιτευαν εφαρμοζοντας ακριβως την ιδια συμπεριφορα που στηλιτευαν! ε, τουλαχιστον αν καποιος θελει να στηλιτευσει το υβριζειν, ας το κανει χρησιμοποιωντας κοσμια γλωσσα!


Διαφωνώ. Καμιά σχέση οι \'προσβολές\' με το να καταδεικνύεις πράγματα που βγάζουν μάτια. Με επιχειρήματα και ερμηνείες. Χωρίς υβρεολόγιο φυσικά. Άπαντες παρόντες πάλι στο ίδιο τσουβάλι; Ναι, υπάρχει και μια... ένταση με κάποιους που δε κάνουν αυτό που έγραψα μόλις. 
Παίζει και η υστεροφημία, αλίμονο. Πρωτεία για το τίποτα αλλιώς...

----------


## arktos

κρίνο, ξεκουράσου... :Big Grin: 
ασχολήσου με το γατούλη κι εσύ!

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> στο τέλος θα τον αγιοποιήσουμε....πέρα απο την πλάκα ήταν πασιφανές τι ζητούσε ο \"κύριος\" απο το φόρουμ....


Εντελώς. Ζήτησε και... διαπιστευτήρια, λολ!... γνώμη μου πάντα έτσι;... α, μη παρεξηγηθούμε!... όλα κι όλα...  :Big Grin:  ...

----------


## katatonia

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by katatonia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Α καλα κιτρινολεμονοδεντρο...

και δεν ανοιξα εγω το τοπικ

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... φιλικά και γλυκά το λέω : ο &lt;αποκλεισμένος&gt; δεν έλειπε απο πουθενά!...\'

Ωραίο λογοπαίγνιον!... κάτι σα να λέμε \'οι αποκλεισμένοι δε γιορτάζουνε ποτέ\' ένα πράμα;...  :Wink:  ...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... Οι προσβολες που δεχοταν ηταν γιατι φαινεται δεν ειναι καλοι \"χριστιανοι\" να γυρνανε και το αλλο μαγουλο στην φαπα , αλλα δινουν φαπες και οι αλλοι.
Καπως ετσι δουλευουν τα πραγματα...\'

Όχι μόνο προσβολές Κηπ. Κυρίως υπήρχε θέμα με τεκμηριωμένη και ορθά αντικειμενική κριτική. Και πασιφανή φυσικά. Αυτά πάντα ενοχλούν περισσότερο από τις ύβρεις και τις προσβολές.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> TheYellowLemonTree , πότε πρόλαβες ήθελα να ξέρω από τις 7/7/10 να κάνεις τέτοιο τσεκάρισμα ?


Τσεκάρισμα για κάποιον, ενώ γράφω σχεδόν όσα χρόνια κι αυτός ξεκινώντας απ\' το ίδιο φόρουμ;
Άστοχη ερώτησης. Τί να σας πω... διαβάστε την Αλομπάρ που ζήτησε από μόνη της τη διαγραφή της...

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> TheYellowLemonTree , πότε πρόλαβες ήθελα να ξέρω από τις 7/7/10 να κάνεις τέτοιο τσεκάρισμα ?
> 
> 
> ...



εσύ είσαι , βρε άτιμο ?
πού να ξέρω....  :Big Grin: 
είπα κι εγώ....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> ρεμ, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βρίσεις για να δώσεις αφορμές...
> 
> Originally posted by Θεοφανία
> &lt;&lt;Όσο για τον αντμιν, μη νομίζεις, ψιλβολεύεται με τον κρίνο. Που θα βρει τέτοιο χρόνιο κόλλημα να σπρώχνει τα θέματα, να ασχολείται με όλα τα μέλη, να τρέχουν οι σελίδες να πέφτουν οι διαφημίσεις?
> Το κακό είναι πως κάποιοι πληρώνονται γι αυτό.
> Κάτι σαν την πόντια ******* ένα πράγμα.&gt;&gt;
> 
> κι εδώ η θεοφανία θίγει το νίκο και το φόρουμ, μηπως το να επαναλαμβάνεται ένα τέτοιο μην ήταν ο λόγος.
> ...


αρκτος............απάντησα στον αντμιν με υ2υ και του εξήγησα τι εννοώ ζητώντας του συγνώμη για το οτι υποννοησα πως βολεύεται με μέλη όπως ο κρίνο.


Απο κει και πέρα, ο λόγος που αποκλειστηκε ο κρινο ήταν ΚΑΘΑΡΑ επειδή έγραψε τον αντμιν στα @@του λες και το φόρουμ είναι τσιφλίκι του.
Για άλλη μια φορά βλέπετε όλοι το δέντρο και δεν βλέπετε το δάσος!
Το ότι ο άνθρωπος μας ανέχεται δεν σημαίνει πως θα αρχίσουμε να τον @@@με.
Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να το καταλάβουμε αυτό?

----------


## arktos

θεοφανία, τί εννοείς λέγοντας πως δεν βλέπουμε ΟΛΟΙ το δάσος και βλέπουμε το δέντρο ?

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> θεοφανία, τί εννοείς λέγοντας πως δεν βλέπουμε ΟΛΟΙ το δάσος και βλέπουμε το δέντρο ?



Εννοει φυσικα οτι αναλωνοσαστε γιστι εφαγε μπαν ο κρινο για το συγκεκριμενο νημα.
Δεν το εφαγε για το συγκεκριμενο αλλα για την συνολικη \"διαγωγη του\" τους τελευταιους μηνες τουλαχιστον , απλως καποτε ξεχειλιζει το ποτηρι.

Δεν ειναι ενα νημα για να το δαχτυλοδειξεις αλλα παρα μα παρα πολλα.

Οπως εγινε και με το τελευταιο μπαν του πανου ή της πανικουλας...δεν ηταν ενα νημα αλλα παρα πολλα.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> θεοφανία, τί εννοείς λέγοντας πως δεν βλέπουμε ΟΛΟΙ το δάσος και βλέπουμε το δέντρο ?
> 
> 
> ...



κηπ, άλλαξες όνομα ? :P

η πρώτη μου ερώτση ήταν γιατί έφαγε μπαν ?
ύστερα νομίζω πως μίλησα γενικά.
αναφέρθηκα και σε άλλα μέλη.

δεν κοιτάζω το δέντρο.
κοιτάζω το δάσος και γύρω από αυτό...

και στην τελική αυτό το θέμα μπορεί να γίνει αφορμή να πούμε περισσότερα πράγματα για τα μπαν.
δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο να πούμε για τον κρίνο.

----------


## NikosD.

Θερμή παράκληση,
αν θέλετε να συζητήσετε για τους αποκλεισμούς, οκ.
Ομως συζητήσεις ή επιθέσεις προς ένα μέλος που ως αποκλεισμένο δεν έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής, παρακαλώ να λείπουν.

Σε ότι αφορά τον αποκλεισμό και όσους τυχόν έχουν απορίες, αιτία ήταν μια συνολικότερη στάση και αφορμή η υπογραφή που ενώ διαγράφηκε, επέστρεψε κι αυτό έγινε κανά 2 φορές και από ότι βλέπω, και τώρα ξανα έγινε.

Τέτοια παιχνιδάκια (που γινονται στην πλάτη των τεχνολογικών αδυναμιών αυτού του φόρουμ) ούτε μου αρέσουν κι ούτε θα τα παίξω με κανέναν.

Τέλος από μένα.

ΥΓ. Στα σχετικά 3-4 u2u που κατέφθασαν, δεν έχω να αποκριθώ κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτά που γράφω εδώ.

----------


## Lou!

τελικα οι αποκλεισμοι ειναι μονιμοι, η διαρκουν καποιες μερες?
επισης το συστημα προειδοποιησεων λειτουργει?
for my (our) information!

νικο, αν δεις can you answer please, για να ξερουμε!

(οχι εικασιες)

----------


## RainAndWind

Αυτός ο τίτλος του νήματος πάντως,το αποκελισμός,μου θύμισε αποκεφαλισμό,λολ.
Κατά τ\'άλλα σέβομαι αυτό που ζήτησε ο ΝίκοςD και δε θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ σε κάτι άλλο παρά στο ότι έχω κι εγώ τα ίδια ερωτήματα με τη Lou.

----------


## dora-agxos

Eιμαι εδω γραμμενη απο αρχες μαιου αν θυμαμαι καλα..σε καποια δικα μου θεματα προσωπικα εχω βοηθηθει δεν μπορω να πω..οσο περνουσε ο καιρος εδω στο φορουμ,γνωριζα και τα μελη,ειτε απο απαντησεις τους,ειτε απο μσν..το γνωριζα παντα εντος εισαγωγικων..
με τον κρινο εχω διαφωνησει απειρες φορες κ του τα εχω πει..τον εχω θεωρησει σιχαμενο,ειρωνικο,ασχετο με το ολο θεμα εδω..ειρωνικοι ομως και ασχετοι ειναι οι μισοι απο εδω..μπορει κ εγω!
ο αντμιν εκανε εναν επιλεκτικο αποκλεισμο κατα την γνωμη μου..μαλλον δεν πολυασχολειται με το φορουμ γενικοτερα..γιατι αφου αποφασισε να αποκλεισει τον κρινο,τοτε θα πρεπει να αποκλεισει κ το 80% των μελων του φορουμ..ακομα κ την δεσποινις ετων 29 κ τα ψιλα μαζι!
ζητω δημοσια να μην υπαρχω σε αυτο το φορουμ..δηλαδη να με διαγραψει ο αντμιν,ελπιζω να γινει συντομα..δεν γουσταρω να υπαρχω εδω..ειμαι πολυ μικρη κ πολυ χαζη για τοσο \"εξυπνους\" ανθρωπους.
αυτα ειχα να πω..τωρα λιθοβολιστε με την ησυχια σας..
αντμιν θελω το γρηγοροτερο να με διαγραψεις,δεν ειναι ο επικηδειος που διαβαζεις απο ολες,το εννοω!
καλη δυναμη σε ολους.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> .....ειμαι πολυ μικρη κ πολυ χαζη για τοσο \"εξυπνους\" ανθρωπους.


Εμένα που μου είπαν ότι γράφω, λέει , \"τραγικά\" πράγματα?

Άσε..

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ο αντμιν εκανε εναν επιλεκτικο αποκλεισμο κατα την γνωμη μου..μαλλον δεν πολυασχολειται με το φορουμ γενικοτερα..γιατι αφου αποφασισε να αποκλεισει τον κρινο,τοτε θα πρεπει να αποκλεισει κ το 80% των μελων του φορουμ..ακομα κ την δεσποινις ετων 29 κ τα ψιλα μαζι!


Συμφωνώ!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> Eιμαι εδω γραμμενη απο αρχες μαιου αν θυμαμαι καλα..σε καποια δικα μου θεματα προσωπικα εχω βοηθηθει δεν μπορω να πω..οσο περνουσε ο καιρος εδω στο φορουμ,γνωριζα και τα μελη,ειτε απο απαντησεις τους,ειτε απο μσν..το γνωριζα παντα εντος εισαγωγικων..
> με τον κρινο εχω διαφωνησει απειρες φορες κ του τα εχω πει..τον εχω θεωρησει σιχαμενο,ειρωνικο,ασχετο με το ολο θεμα εδω..ειρωνικοι ομως και ασχετοι ειναι οι μισοι απο εδω..μπορει κ εγω!
> ο αντμιν εκανε εναν επιλεκτικο αποκλεισμο κατα την γνωμη μου..μαλλον δεν πολυασχολειται με το φορουμ γενικοτερα..γιατι αφου αποφασισε να αποκλεισει τον κρινο,τοτε θα πρεπει να αποκλεισει κ το 80% των μελων του φορουμ..ακομα κ την δεσποινις ετων 29 κ τα ψιλα μαζι!
> *ζητω δημοσια να μην υπαρχω σε αυτο το φορουμ*..*δηλαδη να με διαγραψει ο αντμιν,ελπιζω να γινει συντομα*..δεν γουσταρω να υπαρχω εδω..ειμαι πολυ μικρη κ πολυ χαζη για τοσο \"εξυπνους\" ανθρωπους.
> αυτα ειχα να πω..τωρα λιθοβολιστε με την ησυχια σας..
> αντμιν θελω το γρηγοροτερο να με διαγραψεις,δεν ειναι ο επικηδειος που διαβαζεις απο ολες,το εννοω!
> καλη δυναμη σε ολους.


και τι ειναι ο αντμιν?
το παιδι για ολες τις δουλειες?
δηλαδη αν δεν σε διαγραψει ο αντμιν, θα παραπονιεσαι οτι σε κραταει παρα την θεληση σου?
αν κρινεις οτι δεν θελεις να υπαρχεις πια σε αυτον τον χωρο, το πιο ευκολο πραγμα του κοσμου ειναι να φυγεις.

σε ποιο μελος αναφερεσαι δωρα?
δεν εχω δει κανενα νικ εδω μεσα που να λεγεται \"29 και κατι ψιλα\"....
μηπως εχεις μπλεξει ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ, τις πληροφοριες που συλλεγεις για τους αλλους με διαφορους τροπους, με την συζητηση εδω μεσα?
αν τα εμπλεξες να τα ξεμπλεξεις αμεσα κι αν αναφερθεις σε στοιχεια ταυτοτητας οποιουδηποτε ΞΑΝΑ, η συζητηση αυτη θα συνεχισει οπως της αξιζει κι εκει που πρεπει
αντεληφθης?

----------


## krin0

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> και τι ειναι ο αντμιν?
> το παιδι για ολες τις δουλειες?
> αν κρινεις οτι δεν θελεις να υπαρχεις πια σε αυτον τον χωρο, το πιο ευκολο πραγμα του κοσμου ειναι να φυγεις.
> 
> σε ποιο μελος αναφερεσαι δωρα?
> δεν εχω δει κανενα νικ εδω μεσα που να λεγεται \"29 και κατι ψιλα\"....
> μηπως εχεις μπλεξει ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ, τις πληροφοριες που συλλεγεις για τους αλλους με διαφορους τροπους, με την συζητηση εδω μεσα?
> ...



ασε ρε εξυπνη που θα μας πουλησεις και εξυπναδα......
το τι ειναι ο αντμιν,
ειναι γνωστο τοις πασοις.......

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> Eιμαι εδω γραμμενη απο αρχες μαιου αν θυμαμαι καλα..σε καποια δικα μου θεματα προσωπικα εχω βοηθηθει δεν μπορω να πω..οσο περνουσε ο καιρος εδω στο φορουμ,γνωριζα και τα μελη,ειτε απο απαντησεις τους,ειτε απο μσν..το γνωριζα παντα εντος εισαγωγικων..
> με τον κρινο εχω διαφωνησει απειρες φορες κ του τα εχω πει..τον εχω θεωρησει σιχαμενο,ειρωνικο,ασχετο με το ολο θεμα εδω..ειρωνικοι ομως και ασχετοι ειναι οι μισοι απο εδω..μπορει κ εγω!
> ο αντμιν εκανε εναν επιλεκτικο αποκλεισμο κατα την γνωμη μου..μαλλον δεν πολυασχολειται με το φορουμ γενικοτερα..γιατι αφου αποφασισε να αποκλεισει τον κρινο,τοτε θα πρεπει να αποκλεισει κ το 80% των μελων του φορουμ..ακομα κ την δεσποινις ετων 29 κ τα ψιλα μαζι!
> ...

----------


## claire

εξαιτίας της χτεσινης διαμάχης έγινε ο αποκλεισμός ή για άλλο λόγο?

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εληφθη και αντεληφθη!κ εσυ να μην υποδεικνυεις!εληφθη?over!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by claire_
> εξαιτίας της χτεσινης διαμάχης έγινε ο αποκλεισμός ή για άλλο λόγο?


καλα ξυπνητουρια κουμπαρα που θελεις και περιληψη.
κατσε να διαβασεις τα κατεβατα :Ρ

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by krin0_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> και τι ειναι ο αντμιν?
> το παιδι για ολες τις δουλειες?
> ...


τοις πάσι!

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by claire_
> εξαιτίας της χτεσινης διαμάχης έγινε ο αποκλεισμός ή για άλλο λόγο?
> 
> 
> ...


ωωωω, βαριέμαι μωρέεε! :P

----------


## krin0

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krin0_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



τοις πασοις.
ειπα!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


οχι, δωρα αγχος
τις ποινικα κολασιμες πραξεις θα τις υποδεικνυω, για να μη γκρινιαζεις μετα οτι δεν ξερεις απο που σου ηρθε...

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πεσμου καλη μου ποιο ονομα ανεφερα??οκ κουγια!ενσταση!

----------


## Boltseed

Το λέει και ο Tigra ,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqkltb9l9qI&amp;videos=KAu34sN-eAk


\"Οι κανόνες ειναι για τα ατομα που συμφωνουν να τους ακολουθησουν. Αλλιως ειναι απλες λέξεις\"

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> Το λέει και ο Tigra ,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqkltb9l9qI&amp;videos=KAu34sN-eAk
> 
> 
> \"Οι κανόνες ειναι για τα ατομα που συμφωνουν να τους ακολουθησουν. Αλλιως ειναι απλες λέξεις\"


σωστος ο τιγκρας.
μονο που θα πρεπει να μη συμφωνουν, στο σπιτι τους, οχι στα ξενα σπιτια  :Smile: 
στα ξενα σπιτια υπαρχουν και σκουπες

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δορα αγχος
αναφερομαι σε προσωπικα δεδομενα,μην παιζεις την χαζη. νομιζω πως δεν εισαι.
ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο σαν να αναφερεις ονοματα. 
και τωρα βαρεθηκα.
οτι ειχα να σου πω, στο ειπα. 
αν συνεχισεις μονη σου τον εποικοδομητικο μονολογο, καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δεν μονολογησα ποτε μου..ισα ισα παντα ειχα εποικοδομητικους διαλογους..ευχομαι να μεινετε απλα εσεις οι γενια ιντιγκο που θα σωσετε το φορουμ..εμεις οι χαζες-χαζοι φευγουμε..δεν βαριεσαι!

----------


## Boltseed

βρε κοριτσι με το πιο αγχωτικο nickname του πλανητη......


κανενας μα κανενας δεν σε ειπε χαζη...! 


πηγαινε σε μια παραλια στις μπαχαμες, ξαπλωσε σε μια αιωρα αγγαλια με το αγαπημενο σου ποτό και χαλαρααααααααααα...!


η ζωη ειναι πολυ συντομη να την περνας για τετοια θεματα ετσι με στεναχωρια και νευρα, ετσι δεν ειναι? huh? να κοιτα, πεταω και μια φατσουλα με ματακια-τοξακια ---&gt; ^_^

(ξερω ξερω.. τωρα θα πεις \"μα δεν νευριασα..\". dont worry , σχεδον κανενας δεν το παραδεχεται κατι τετοιο ευκολα. ειδικα οταν λες στον αλλο \"ηρεμισε!\" θα γυρισει με νευρα και θα σου πει \"ΜΑ ΗΡΕΜΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!\")

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> βρε κοριτσι με το πιο αγχωτικο nickname του πλανητη......
> 
> 
> κανενας μα κανενας δεν σε ειπε χαζη...! 
> 
> 
> πηγαινε σε μια παραλια στις μπαχαμες, ξαπλωσε σε μια αιωρα αγγαλια με το αγαπημενο σου ποτό και χαλαρααααααααααα...!
> 
> ...



δεν νευριασα αληθεια! :Wink: λεω απλα αυτα που νιωθω..ΑΚΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΣΑ!!ΓΚΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ!! :P

----------


## elena72

ena dyo ena dyo,,telika oi proeidopoihseis den douleyoyn?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> βρε κοριτσι με το πιο αγχωτικο nickname του πλανητη......
> 
> 
> ...


....γιατί και μένα χαζή δεν με είπαν????Εμέσως πλην σαφώς??

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by krin0_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> τοις πασοις.
> ειπα!


ναι, οκ το έγραψες, αλλά είναι λάθος. ειδικά σε τέτοιους τύπους , που απλά επιβιώνουν από τα αρχαία και δεν είναι ζωντανοί τύποι της νέας ελληνικής, δεν χωράνε μετατροπές στην ορθογραφία (όπως έγινε πχ με το τραίνο---&gt;τρένο)

επίσης να σου πω , ότι οι αλλαγές στην ορθογραφία τείνουν στην απλοποίηση και όχι το αντίθετο. δηλαδή εδώ έχεις ήδη ι, δεν πάει πιο απλό.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krin0_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


άσχετο!

----------


## claire

βασικά παίζει να είναι το πιο χρήσιμο ποστ του θέματος! :P

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Ά ρε Κλερ! Ο από μηχανής Θεός σε ταινία του Αλμοδοβάρ είσαι... λολ!...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Boltseed

Κλαιρ...




grammar nazi!
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Grammar%20Nazi

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> Κλαιρ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grammar nazi!
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Grammar%20Nazi


Χρησιμοποιώ αυτόν τον τρόπο για να δείξω πως το moderating δεν είναι μόνο απαραίτητο για τη διατήρηση κάποιας αρμονίας ανάμεσα στα μέλη,για να μένουμε μέσα στα πλαίσια του θέματος που κάθε φορά ανοίγεται,αλλά και για λόγους εμφάνισης των threads,της δόμησής τους.Σε άλλα φόρα,αυτό που μόλις έκανα,να κουοτάρω ολόκληρο το από πάνω post από το δικό μου,θα διαγραφόταν,με την ένδειξη\"δεν κουοτάρουμε ολόκληρα ποστς,ιδιαίτερα τα αμέσως προηγούμενα,βάλτε την απάντησή σας\".Απλά ένα δείγμα του τι δεν πάει καλά,υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλα. :Wink:

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ρέιν, αυτό έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσεις. quote πάνω στο quote και γεμίζει η σελίδα.

----------


## RainAndWind

χαχα,άστα,αυτά ακριβώς είναι που βγάζουν μάτι claire. :Big Grin: 
Τό\'πιασες.Δεν παίζεται αυτό το φαινόμενο \"quote-πυρήνας ατόμου με στιβάδες ηλεκτρονίων ολόγυρα\"λολ

----------


## justme

Με διάθεση πρωινιάτικα να συζητήσω για τους αποκλεισμούς μελών να θυμίσω από εδώ http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6237&amp;page=7 αυτό.



> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by NikosD.
> Γουιρντ, επικοινωνήσαμε ήδη, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να προσθέσουμε.
> Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι.
> Προς όλους: υποδείξτε μου παρακαλώ συγκεκριμένα τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει στα δρώμενα των τελευταίων ημερών.
> ...


Γιατί συγκεκριμένα αυτό το πόστ και όχι κάποιο άλλο? 
(Καταρχήν να πώ ότι δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα για το τι συγκεκριμένα είχε γίνει σε μία περίοδο που δεν ήμουν ενεργός.) 
Επαναφέρω αυτό το ποστ λοιπόν με την ερώτηση του Δον και την απάντηση του keep επειδή 
α) το ερώτημα του Δον που τόνισα με μπολντ (αν αλλάξεις το όνομα) ισχύει και σήμερα και θα ισχύει και αύριο.
β) μέσα από αυτό το πόστ φαίνεται το λάθος που αναφέρω στο αρχικό μου μύνημα αυτού του θέματος. 
Δεν λύνεται το θέμα των προσωπικών διαμαχών μεταξύ μελών με διαγραφές και αποκλεισμούς (νομίζω προσωπικά εγώ)

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by justme_
> Από την άλλη βλέπω την υπογραφή του. ΚΑι βλέπω και το μύνημα που γράφτηκε. Το θεωρώ πάρα πολύ προσβλητικό απέναντί του. Φανταζόμενος ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα απευθυνόταν προς εμένα οργίζομαι που δεν βλέπω έστω μία προειδοποίηση στο μέλος που το έγραψε.
> 
> 
> ...


Θεοφανία είμαι καιρό, πολύ καιρό στο φόρουμ. Δεν ήμουν ενεργός για πολύ καιρό.
Αλλά τα πράγματα δεν έχουν αλλάξει και πολύ.
Τα μέλη υποστηρίζονται μεταξύ τους όπως και πριν καιρό.
Τα μέλη επίσης μαλώνουν μεταξύ τους όπως πριν καιρό
Τα μέλη κάνους και μικρές παρεϊτσες αναπτύσοντας δικούς τους κώδικες που άλλα μέλη δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνουν

Υπάρχουν επίσης και μέλη που ανά 2άδες ή τριάδες έχουν κόντρες που εντείνονται ή ψιλοσβήνουν αλλά ποτέ δεν χάνονται. Αυτό το τελευταίο δέν έχει αρχή και τέλος. Ποιός είπε τι σε ποιόν. Ποιός ξεκίνησε. Ποιός είπε το πιό \"χοντρό\". Και ούτε και νόημα. Αν μπείς στην διαδικασία να προσβάλεις τότε άμεσα έχεις ξεκινήσει και την διαδικασία να σε προσβάλουν. Και δεν έχει τέλος και αρχή η θάλασσα.
Οπότε δεν το λέω καθόλου για πλάκα ότι αυτό που έγραψες ήταν πολύ ενοχλητικό. Το λέω σαν προσωπική αισθητική του τι είναι πολύ \"χοντρό\".

αααα... και τελικά ο κρίνο αποκλείστηκε ΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΜΗ (και όχι με αιτία) το ότι άλλαξε την υπογραφή του ενώ (προφανώς) είχε προειδοποιηθεί βν μη το κάνει.
Μα άμα θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις την κατάλληλη αφορμή για να το κάνεις ώστε να φαίνεται σωστή η πράξη σου. Το αίτιο που σε αναγκάζει να κάνεις κάτι πρέπει να είναι το σωστό. ΚΑι για να ακριβολογώ ούτε καν το αίτιο. Το αποτέλεσμα της πράξης σου πρέπει να είναι τέτοιο που να δικαιολογεί την κάθε πράξη μας. 

Παρεπιπτώντος αν βάλω κάποιον μέσα στο σπίτι μου και του πω απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα και μου ανάψει ένα πούρο 2 μέτρα δεν θα τον πετάξω έξω. Θα ανοίξω τα παράθυρα, θα βγώ στο μπαλκόνι, θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για να ξεβρομίσει το σπίτι μου όταν θα φύγει, αλλά έξω δεν θα τον πετάξω. Πές με έλληνα, πες με βλάκα, αλλά η φιλοξενία, ακόμα και όταν την καταχρώνται οι φιλοξενούμενοι, είναι αγαθό ανώτερο από τους δικούς μου κανόνες.

----------


## frei

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by frei_
> Τι έγινε βρε παιδια???? Οντως αποκλείστηκε ο Κρίνο? Λυπάμαι αλλά το θεωρώ κι εγω απαράδεκτο. Στο κάτω κάτω όλα παίκτηκαν στο θέμα μου, εμένα ο κρίνο δεν με προσβαλε σε τίποτα οποτε μου φαινεται αδιανοητο το οτι αποκλειστηκε. Εκτος και αν υπήρξαν πραγματα που δεν ξέρουμε.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## elis

θα παραθεσω μια ενδιαφερουσα πληροφορια αν και τον κρινο δεν τον παω αλλα μεχρι να τον κατηγορησω απεχω πολυ ακομα λεμε λοιπον ολοι οτι ο κρινο δεν εχει αλλη δουλεια να κανει παρα ειναι ολη μερα εδω μεσα και γραφει αρχιζω λοιπον *κρινο* *6 χρονια 11400 μυνηματα* *Θεοφανία σε 2 χρονια και κατι ψιλα 4500* χιλιαδεσ μυνηματα αν ειχε τα χρονια του κρινο δηλαδη *6 θα ειχε 4500 σχεδον επι 3 13500* χιλιαδεσ μυνηματα η οσα ο κρινο *RAW 1 χρονοσ παρα κατι 2000* μυνηματα αν ειχε *εξι χρονια παρουσιασ θα ειχε 12000 μυνηματα* *keep walking σε 4 χρονια 8000 μυνηματα* αν ειχε *6 θα ειχε 12000* μυνηματα και βρηκα και 2-3 ακομα αλλα να μην τουσ βαλω ολουσ οπωσ καταλαβαινετε υπαρχουν ομοιοτητεσ μεταξυ σασ δε χρειαζεται να μαλωνετε

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Ο χρήστης δε παίζει μόνος του στην αρένα. Μα αυτό είναι οφθαλμοφανές. Μίλησα και για τα... πρωτεία κάπου. Αλίμονο, αυτό που λέω δεν έχει σχέση με την ποσότητα μηνυμάτων που ενδεικτικά αναφέρεις για διάφορους χρήστες. Και δε με εκπλήσσει στο ελάχιστο ότι τέτοιοι τύποι βρίσκουν οπαδούς, προαπαθώντας να διαλέγουν ό,τι... απεχθάνονται. 
Δε μπορούν να ευδοκιμήσουν αλλιώς, να αναρριχηθούν και στην ουσία να... υπάρξουν. Γνωστό ανά τους αιώνες αυτό...

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by pad_
> θα παραθεσω μια ενδιαφερουσα πληροφορια αν και τον κρινο δεν τον παω αλλα μεχρι να τον κατηγορησω απεχω πολυ ακομα λεμε λοιπον ολοι οτι ο κρινο δεν εχει αλλη δουλεια να κανει παρα ειναι ολη μερα εδω μεσα και γραφει αρχιζω λοιπον *κρινο* *6 χρονια 11400 μυνηματα* *Θεοφανία σε 2 χρονια και κατι ψιλα 4500* χιλιαδεσ μυνηματα αν ειχε τα χρονια του κρινο δηλαδη *6 θα ειχε 4500 σχεδον επι 3 13500* χιλιαδεσ μυνηματα η οσα ο κρινο *RAW 1 χρονοσ παρα κατι 2000* μυνηματα αν ειχε *εξι χρονια παρουσιασ θα ειχε 12000 μυνηματα* *keep walking σε 4 χρονια 8000 μυνηματα* αν ειχε *6 θα ειχε 12000* μυνηματα και βρηκα και 2-3 ακομα αλλα να μην τουσ βαλω ολουσ οπωσ καταλαβαινετε υπαρχουν ομοιοτητεσ μεταξυ σασ δε χρειαζεται να μαλωνετε


Συγγνωμη αλλα ο κρινο το πρωτο καιρο δεν εγραφε απλως , ενω τωρα εγραφε 50-60 μηνυματα την ημερα.

Επισης το να συγκρινεις το τρολλαρισμα με τα μηνυματα πχ της RAW νομιζω ειναι τεραστια υπερβολη.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Συγγνωμη αλλα ο κρινο το πρωτο καιρο δεν εγραφε απλως , ενω τωρα εγραφε 50-60 μηνυματα την ημερα.
> 
> Επισης το να συγκρινεις το τρολλαρισμα με τα μηνυματα πχ της RAW νομιζω ειναι τεραστια υπερβολη.


Συγνώμη ρε Κηπ αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είσαι τόσο κατά του Κρίνου

Κάπου γράφεις ότι φταίει αυτός που έδωσε δικαιώματα και δεν φταίνε οι άλλοι

Συγνώμη τώρα που το θέτω επι προσωπικού στην πόλη σου φταίς εσύ που έδωσες δικαιώματα και καλά κάνανε και σου φερθήκαν έτσι?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> Επισης το να συγκρινεις το τρολλαρισμα με τα μηνυματα πχ της RAW νομιζω ειναι τεραστια υπερβολη.



κανένας δεν είναι τέλειος 

αλάνθαστος 

και πάνσοφος

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Συγγνωμη αλλα ο κρινο το πρωτο καιρο δεν εγραφε απλως , ενω τωρα εγραφε 50-60 μηνυματα την ημερα.
> 
> Επισης το να συγκρινεις το τρολλαρισμα με τα μηνυματα πχ της RAW νομιζω ειναι τεραστια υπερβολη.
> ...


Τι σχεση εχει η πολη μου , η ασθενεια μου και το οτιδηποτε με το βρισιδι ανευ λογου και αιτιας προσωπικα σε μενα , σε αλλα μελη και με τις απειρες προσβολες που σκορπιζει δεξια και αριστερα και φυσικα το τρολλαρισμα δηλαδη την εκτροχιαση μεγαλου αριθμου θεματων.

Η πολη μου ειναι μια τυπικη επαρχιακη κουτσομπολιστικη πολη και το κουτσομπολιο εχει σχεση με ψυχικες παθησεις και οχι με την αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα μου που σαφως μπορω να αντεπεξερθω οταν δεν εχω γονατισει σπο την καταθλιψη ή οτιδηποτε και ριχνω τις ευθυνες αλλου.

Ακομα και στις χειροτερες μερες μου (τεσσερις φορες εχω υποτροπιασει τα τελευταια 10-11 χρονια λογω διακοπης φαρμακων ) δεν νομιζω να εχω προσβαλλει καποιον αναιτια μεσα στο φορουμ , περαν της ανταλλαγης αποψεων.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Τι σχεση εχει η πολη μου , η ασθενεια μου και το οτιδηποτε με το βρισιδι ανευ λογου και αιτιας προσωπικα σε μενα , σε αλλα μελη και με τις απειρες προσβολες που σκορπιζει δεξια και αριστερα και φυσικα το τρολλαρισμα δηλαδη την εκτροχιαση μεγαλου αριθμου θεματων.


Αυτά μόνο στον Κρίνο τα παρατήρησες δηλαδή?

----------


## begood

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> δεν νομιζω να εχω προσβαλλει καποιον αναιτια μεσα στο φορουμ , περαν της ανταλλαγης αποψεων.



αυτο ειναι δικη σου αποψη και δεν χρειαζεται να ξανανοιξει αυτη η κουβεντα.
Φυσικα και εχεις προσβαλει, πανω απο ολα το φορουμ ολοκληρο, με τις γνωστες υποθεσεις σου.

Αλλα αυτο ειναι δικη μου θεση και πολυ απλα διαφωνουμε.



ΥΓ δεν χρειαζεται να σου πω ποιος ειμαι ε?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Τι σχεση εχει η πολη μου , η ασθενεια μου και το οτιδηποτε με το βρισιδι ανευ λογου και αιτιας προσωπικα σε μενα , σε αλλα μελη και με τις απειρες προσβολες που σκορπιζει δεξια και αριστερα και φυσικα το τρολλαρισμα δηλαδη την εκτροχιαση μεγαλου αριθμου θεματων.
> 
> Η πολη μου ειναι μια τυπικη επαρχιακη κουτσομπολιστικη πολη και το κουτσομπολιο εχει σχεση με ψυχικες παθησεις και οχι με την αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα μου που σαφως μπορω να αντεπεξερθω οταν δεν εχω γονατισει σπο την καταθλιψη ή οτιδηποτε και ριχνω τις ευθυνες αλλου.
> 
> Ακομα και στις χειροτερες μερες μου (τεσσερις φορες εχω υποτροπιασει τα τελευταια 10-11 χρονια λογω διακοπης φαρμακων ) δεν νομιζω να εχω προσβαλλει καποιον αναιτια μεσα στο φορουμ , περαν της ανταλλαγης αποψεων.


Δεν νομίζω ότι ο Κρίνο έχει κάνει μόνο αυτά που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω τα οποία κατα εσένα μπορεί να είναι \"τραγικά\" πράγματα. Έχει κάνει και κάλα έχει δώσει πολύ σωστές συμβουλές και έχει βοηθήσει!

Και τι σχέση η αρρωστιά σου μην νομίζεις όλοι είμαστε λιγο .. \"άρρωστοι\" γι αυτό κάνουμε και όλα αυτά που ανέφερες πιο πάνω!

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by begood_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> δεν νομιζω να εχω προσβαλλει καποιον αναιτια μεσα στο φορουμ , περαν της ανταλλαγης αποψεων.
> ...


Οχι δεν εχω προσβαλλει.

Υ.Γ. το ηξερα απο χθες γιατι ηταν ταιριαστο nickname...συμφωνα με σενα.

----------


## begood

σε παρακαλω,
τα εχουμε συζητησει 1003 φορες και δεν εχουμε καταληξει πουθενα.
Εχεις την γνωμη σου και εχω την δικη μου.

Αλλωστε πια τι σημασια εχει?
θα νιωσεις καλυτερα αν σου πω τωρα πια,
οτι εχεις δικαιο στα παντα και σου ζητησω γονατιστος συγνωμη? (δεν σου κανω πλακα...)

Δεν θα αλλαζε τιποτα, οποτε μην την ανακυκλωνεις την συζητηση.
Συνεχισε την ζωη σου οπως καλυτερα νομιζεις και ασε τι κανω εγω.
Οτι προβληματα ειχαμε μεταξυ μας, δεν εχουν νοημα να τα συζηταμε σημερα, και ακομα περισσοτερο αυριο.
Οι διαφωνιες μας ειχαν ενα νοημα να υπαρχουν μεχρι χθες.


Παρολα αυτα,
θα σου πω με ειλικρινεια, περα απο την φαση που εγινε τοτε και το ποσο ειχα τσαντιστει,
σημερα σου λεω, οτι η πραγματικη μου σταση περα απο τα προσωπικα μας,
ειναι να βρεις την ηρεμια σου οπως την αναζητεις.
Ειμαι πολυ ασημαντος για να ασχοληθεις με εμενα, στρωσε την ζωη σου γιατι τα χρονια περνανε.....

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Συγγνωμη αλλα ο κρινο το πρωτο καιρο δεν εγραφε απλως , ενω τωρα εγραφε 50-60 μηνυματα την ημερα.
> 
> Επισης το να συγκρινεις το τρολλαρισμα με τα μηνυματα πχ της RAW νομιζω ειναι τεραστια υπερβολη.
> ...


Συγγνώμη, αλλά είναι δυνατόν να τίθεται ζήτημα τύπου \'δε καταλαβαίνω\' στον χρήστη που αποδεδειγμένα τον έχει απαξιώσει, χλευάσει, προσβάλλει άπειρες φορές;... βλέπουν καλά οι οφαθαλμοί μου οεο;... και πώς έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι ο άνθρωπος έδωσε... δικαιώματα στην πόλη του, έτσι για να έχουμε καλό ερώτημα;... αν είχες καταλάβει πόσο πολύ έχεις χρησιμοποιηθεί και η ίδια για να φτάσει ο... Θεός στην κορυφή, θά \'τανε καλά. Αλλά δεν...

----------


## keep_walking

[quote]_Originally posted by janet_



> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Τι σχεση εχει η πολη μου , η ασθενεια μου και το οτιδηποτε με το βρισιδι ανευ λογου και αιτιας προσωπικα σε μενα , σε αλλα μελη και με τις απειρες προσβολες που σκορπιζει δεξια και αριστερα και φυσικα το τρολλαρισμα δηλαδη την εκτροχιαση μεγαλου αριθμου θεματων.
> 
> Η πολη μου ειναι μια τυπικη επαρχιακη κουτσομπολιστικη πολη και το κουτσομπολιο εχει σχεση με ψυχικες παθησεις και οχι με την αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα μου που σαφως μπορω να αντεπεξερθω οταν δεν εχω γονατισει σπο την καταθλιψη ή οτιδηποτε και ριχνω τις ευθυνες αλλου.
> ...


Συγγνωμη δηλαδη αν σε αρχισω δηλαδη στο βρισιδι ανευ λογου και αιτιας θα φταιει οτι εχω μια αρωστια ή ο χαρακτηρας μου?

Φυσικα δεν θα ζητησω ποτε συγγνωμη και ουτε θα πω ξερεις περνουσα δυσκολα εκεινη την περιοδο απλως θα σε βριζω σε καμμια 700αρια ποστ.

Δεν το εχω κανει ομως ε?
Πολλοι δεν το εχουν κανει ,μαλλον κανεις αλλος δεν το εχει κανει.

----------


## Winston_man_2

Για να μην καθομαι και διαβαζω 10 σελιδες και βαλε, μπορει καποιος να μου πει περιεκτικα γιατι εφαγε μπαν ο Κρινο? Ευχαριστω.  :Smile:

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> ...


Μην λες πολλοί δεν το έχουν κάνει γιατί εγώ βλέπω να το έχουν κάνει!

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by begood_
> σε παρακαλω,
> τα εχουμε συζητησει 1003 φορες και δεν εχουμε καταληξει πουθενα.
> Εχεις την γνωμη σου και εχω την δικη μου.
> 
> Αλλωστε πια τι σημασια εχει?
> θα νιωσεις καλυτερα αν σου πω τωρα πια,
> οτι εχεις δικαιο στα παντα και σου ζητησω γονατιστος συγνωμη? (δεν σου κανω πλακα...)
> 
> ...



Οκ...σταματαω.
Εχεις δικιο σε αυτο αναλωνω και εγω πολυ χρονο εδω και μαλιστα σε περιοδο που πρεπει να αρχισω να τρεχω σαν μουρλος...γιατι real life calling εντονα.

Ελπιζω να βρει ο καθενας αυτο που ζηταει.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_2_
> Για να μην καθομαι και διαβαζω 10 σελιδες και βαλε, μπορει καποιος να μου πει περιεκτικα γιατι εφαγε μπαν ο Κρινο? Ευχαριστω.


δες 6η σελίδα τελευταίο post :Smile:

----------


## begood

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> Ελπιζω να βρει ο καθενας αυτο που ζηταει.




ετσι!

χαιρομαι που οι δρομοι μας χωριζουν ας το πω κομψα \"φιλικα\"


 :Smile:

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Συγγνώμη, αλλά είναι δυνατόν να τίθεται ζήτημα τύπου \'δε καταλαβαίνω\' στον χρήστη που αποδεδειγμένα τον έχει απαξιώσει, χλευάσει, προσβάλλει άπειρες φορές;.


Συγνώμη αλλα δεν ξέρω τι έχει προηγηθεί! Kαι δηλαδή ο Κηπ μάλωσε 5-6 φορές με τον Κρίνο και του κρατάει γινάτι. Ανωτερότητα βρε παιδιά!!

Και να σου πω δεν χρειάζεται να δίνεις δικαιώματα για να ασχολούνται οι άλλοι μαζί σου.

Στην πόλη του ο Κηπ δεν θα ήθελα να πιάσω αυτή την συζήτηση έδωσε δικαίωμα με την αρρώστιά του χωρίς να το θέλει φυσικά και για την συγκεκριμένη πόλη μιλάω πάντα και για αυτούς τους ανθρώπους.

Τελικά το αν δίνεις δικαιώματα ή όχι μήπως είναι και αυτό σχετικό?

Γιατί την συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά του Κρίνου την είδα και σε άλλους γιατί οι άλλοι δεν ..αποκλείστηκαν? άρα όλα είναι σχετικά

----------


## elis

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Και δε με εκπλήσσει στο ελάχιστο ότι τέτοιοι τύποι βρίσκουν οπαδούς, προαπαθώντας να διαλέγουν ό,τι... απεχθάνονται. 
> Δε μπορούν να ευδοκιμήσουν αλλιώς, να αναρριχηθούν και στην ουσία να... υπάρξουν. Γνωστό ανά τους αιώνες αυτό...


οτι θα μουνα και οπαδοσ του κρινου δεν το περιμενα οτι θα το σκεφτει κανεισ ετσι για την ιστορια ημουν ο μονοσ που οταν σου κοκκινισαν τα μυνηματα επειδη παρουσιαζεσ οτι εχει πει ο κρινο κατα καιρουσ πραγματα που τον προσεβαλαν βεβαια αλλα αφου τα ειπε προβλημα του ειπα οτι αυτο ειναι λαθοσ αφου δεν ειπεσ τιποτα εσυ αλλα αναπαρηγαγεσ οτι ειχε πει ο αλλοσ ανα τα χρονια αυτο δεν εχει σχεση ομωσ με το οτι αποκλειστηκε ο κρινοσ πραγμα που θεωρω αδικο με τον τροπο που εγινε και θα το λεω σε καθε ευκαιρια οπωσ αδικη ηταν και η δικη σου παραβιαση και καλα των ορων χρησησ και κατα τα αλλα μια παρατηρηση εκανα σαφωσ και μετραει το τι λεει κανεισ κι οχι το ποσα μυνηματα εχει

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Και δε με εκπλήσσει στο ελάχιστο ότι τέτοιοι τύποι βρίσκουν οπαδούς, προαπαθώντας να διαλέγουν ό,τι... απεχθάνονται. 
> Δε μπορούν να ευδοκιμήσουν αλλιώς, να αναρριχηθούν και στην ουσία να... υπάρξουν. Γνωστό ανά τους αιώνες αυτό...


μήπως πρόκειται για κανένα monster ? να το ξέρω δηλαδή

σταματώ να γράφω γιατί θα χαρακτηριστώ και \"κρινόφιλη\"

απλά πιστεύω ότι είναι αδικία ο αποκλεισμός του κρίνου

συγνώμη κηπ αν σε έφερα σε δύσκολη θέση

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Συγγνώμη, αλλά είναι δυνατόν να τίθεται ζήτημα τύπου \'δε καταλαβαίνω\' στον χρήστη που αποδεδειγμένα τον έχει απαξιώσει, χλευάσει, προσβάλλει άπειρες φορές;.
> 
> 
> ...



Βασικά δε σε είδα πουθενά να ρωτάς με την αντικειμενική έννοια του \'ρωτάω για να μάθω\'. Αλλιώς έθεσες την απορία σου στον χρήστη. Κι αν όντως έχεις αίσθηση της \'ανωτερότητας\' όπως την λες, δεν έχει καμιά σχέση αυτή με τον χρήστη που προασπίζεσαι. Μιας και δε ξέρεις λοιπόν τί προηγήθηκε, γιατί δε κάνεις έναν κόπο να τα ψάξεις;
Φυσικά και δε χρειάζεται να δίνεις δικαιώματα για να ασχολούνται οι άλλοι μαζί σου. Μόνο που ξεχνάς κάτι σημαντικό. Ειδικά όταν ΔΕ δίνεις κανένα δικαίωμα, ασχολούνται μαζί σου. Απλά έχε το υπόψιν σου.
Επομένως αυτό που λες στην ουσία, είναι ότι θα έπρεπε ο κάθε Κηπ να παίρνει και την ευθύνη από πάνω, μιας και οι άλλοι μάλλον παίρνουν δικαιώματα από μόνοι τους. Έ όχι δα!
Στο τελευταίο σου ερώτημα δεν επιθυμώ να απαντήσω. Θα εκφέρω τη δική μου γνώμη και θα κάνει... τζιζ...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by pad_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Και δε με εκπλήσσει στο ελάχιστο ότι τέτοιοι τύποι βρίσκουν οπαδούς, προαπαθώντας να διαλέγουν ό,τι... απεχθάνονται. 
> Δε μπορούν να ευδοκιμήσουν αλλιώς, να αναρριχηθούν και στην ουσία να... υπάρξουν. Γνωστό ανά τους αιώνες αυτό...
> 
> ...


Ρε συ Παντ;... σε χαρακτήρισα οπαδό κανενός;... τί κακό είναι αυτό να βλέπει κανείς το όνομά του ενώ δεν είναι γραμμένο ωρέ;... λολ!... είδα την απάντησή σου σε εκείνο το θρεντ, και με βρήκε σύμφωνη. Κατέδειξες αυτό ακριβώς που έκανα αλλά πάει, πέταξε στο υπερπέραν, λολ!...
Πολύ καλά έκανα και τα έγραψα λοιπόν. Μόνος του τα διαδίδει και αν ισχύουν κάποια από αυτά, είναι και ο λόγος που τον χαρακτήρισα όπως τον χαρακτήρισα. Και αναφέρομαι σε ένα συγκεκριμένα. Και για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε, του απηύθυνα προσωπικά το λόγο και με βάση όσα ο ίδιος πιστεύει ότι... διαθέτει. Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες ότι ήταν πολύ σοβαρά αυτά που έγραψα εξού και το τόλμησα.
Αν εσύ ή όλοι οι υπόλοιποι δε θεωρείς ότι έπαιξαν ρόλο στο ότι αποκλείστηκε, δε με αφορά και ούτε με νοιάζει να γίνω ένας ακόμη Σέρλοκ Χολμς για να μαντέψω και να ερμηνεύσω τη στάση της διαχείρισης.
Δε με αφορά επίσης το να θεωρείς \'άδικη\' την παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης που έκανα, αν έκανα. Παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης γίνεται ασυστόλως από τον ίδιο παντού και πάντα και έλεος πια με τα οφθαλμοφανέστατα. Χαλάλι λοιπόν στη δική μου παραβίαση, μιας και θεωρώ ότι τα συμπεράσματά μου βγήκαν τελειωτικά χάρη σε όσα ανέφερα. Και στην τελική, ήταν επιπλέοντα στοιχεία για το ποιόν του. Δε με νοιάζει ούτε αν ξαναμπεί, ούτε τί θα γράφει πια. Τη γνώμη μου τη θεωρώ πλήρη και τέλος. Τέλος, να σου πω ότι δε μπορώ να σου πω πώς πήρα το δικαίωμα να γράψω όσα έγραψα. Αν κάποιοι θέλουν να πιστεύουν ότι παίρνω τέτοια δικαιώματα όποτε μου γουστάρει - κι αυτό συμβαίνει ασυστόλως στο χώρο - ούτε με ακουμπάει επίσης. Δικαίωμα του καθενός να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει. Και έχεις κάνει κι ένα \'λαθάκι\'... δες κι αυτό...
ας λουστεί ο καθένας αυτά που του αναλογούν όταν φτάνει στο σημείο να ισχυρίζεται - αναφερόμενος σε άλλους - αυτά που ισχυρίζεται, όταν προφανώς αυτοί οι \'άλλοι\' δε του έδωσαν τέτοιο δικαίωμα...

Έντιτ: Οταν θεωρείται \'παραβίαση\' των όρων το υβρεολόγιο και η έλλειψη που έλεγα και χτες στοιχειώδους σεβασμού στο συνομιλητή μας, αλλά παρόλα ταύτα είναι παντού μηνύματα τέτοια σκορπισμένα, έ τότε κι εγώ θεωρώ πως απαξιώθηκαν οι...γνωστικές μου λειτουργίες, λολ, με όσα έγραψα και μου πήρανε φωτιά και κοκκινήσανε, καραλόλ!. Που σημαίνει ότι και μετά από όλα αυτά, παρότι με το νέο μου νικ δεν ασχολήθηκα καν με το άτομό του, πάλι μάλλον θα σταματήσω να γράφω γιατί το να σε ακυρώνουν και να σε απαξιώνουν ενώ μόνο τέτοια δικαιώματα δεν έχεις δώσει, είναι και κάπως ρε αδερφέ... δε με ενοχλεί καθόλου, υπάρχουν και άλλοι ιστότοποι και ίσως πιο αντικειμενικοί κατά την άποψή μου. Αν με ενοχλούσε Παντ, θα ήμουν απ\' αυτούς που ... βομβαρδίζουν τη διαχείριση, αλλά τέτοιες ανάγκες ευτυχώς δεν έχω... αυτά τα... αρκετά, λολ!...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Και δε με εκπλήσσει στο ελάχιστο ότι τέτοιοι τύποι βρίσκουν οπαδούς, προαπαθώντας να διαλέγουν ό,τι... απεχθάνονται. 
> Δε μπορούν να ευδοκιμήσουν αλλιώς, να αναρριχηθούν και στην ουσία να... υπάρξουν. Γνωστό ανά τους αιώνες αυτό...
> 
> ...


Αν γενικότερα θέλεις να μαθαίνεις πράματα στη ζωή σου, καλό θα είναι να ψάχνεις μόνη σου και να φτάνεις στα συμπεράσματα σου. Θα περίμενες ποτέ να σου απαντήσω στο ερώτημά σου εδώ ας πούμε; Τη γνώμη μου την είπα και πριν πως την έχω βγάλει, και προτιμώ να βασίζομαι στη δική μου αντίληψη γενικότερα. Έτσι συνηθίζω για μένα.
Επομένως δεν έχω να σου δώσω απάντηση, και δε με αφορά και το πώς ο καθένας επιθυμεί να αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται...

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Βασικά δε σε είδα πουθενά να ρωτάς με την αντικειμενική έννοια του \'ρωτάω για να μάθω.
> 
> 
> ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ
> 
> Μιας και δε ξέρεις λοιπόν τί προηγήθηκε, γιατί δε κάνεις έναν κόπο να τα ψάξεις;
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> 
> 
> Αν γενικότερα θέλεις να μαθαίνεις πράματα στη ζωή σου, καλό θα είναι να ψάχνεις μόνη σου και να φτάνεις στα συμπεράσματα σου. Θα περίμενες ποτέ να σου απαντήσω στο ερώτημά σου εδώ ας πούμε; Τη γνώμη μου την είπα και πριν πως την έχω βγάλει, και προτιμώ να βασίζομαι στη δική μου αντίληψη γενικότερα. Έτσι συνηθίζω για μένα.
> Επομένως δεν έχω να σου δώσω απάντηση, και δε με αφορά και το πώς ο καθένας επιθυμεί να αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται...


Βρε κοπελιά, τι θες να πεις ότι ο Κρίνο είναι monster?

Δεν το πιστεύω αυτό για κανέναν

Δεν συμφωνώ με τις \" παρτούζες \" που λεει οτι κάνει!!Δικαίωμα του όμως

μήπως είσαι ρατσίστρια με αυτούς που κάνουν παρτούζες?



βασικά με αυτά που λες όμως θα με κάνεις να μαλώσω για τον Κρίνο και δεν θέλω καθόλου δεν νομίζω ότι θα το έκανε αυτός αυτό για μένα και δεν θέλω να το κάνω και γώ για αυτόνα 


γι αυτό STOP

ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΣΤΟΠ

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Να σου πω ρε καλή μου Τζάνετ, επειδή εσύ έχεις όρεξη μάλλον. Πίστευε ό,τι θέλεις και βγάζε ό,τι συμπέρασμα θέλεις. Καλύτερα τώρα; Είναι δικαίωμά σου και σταμάτα να θες ντε και καλά να σου απαντηθούν οι ερωτήσεις σου, ναι; Τη δική μου γνώμη λέω, δε με νοιάζει τί θα την κάνεις. Θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ με το τί κάνει και δε κάνει ο καθένας τώρα; Ασχολήσου εσύ ρε Τζάνετ αν έχεις τόσο καημό, τί να σου πω.
Το αν εσύ επηρεάζεσαι απ\' τις απόψεις των άλλων, είναι δικό σου κομμάτι και όχι δικό μου. Μερσί.

----------


## Χάιντι

δεν εχω ερωτησεις πανέξυπνη μου τις έλυσες όλες μου τις απορίες

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Να σου πω ρε καλή μου Τζάνετ, επειδή εσύ έχεις όρεξη μάλλον. Πίστευε ό,τι θέλεις και βγάζε ό,τι συμπέρασμα θέλεις. Καλύτερα τώρα; Είναι δικαίωμά σου και σταμάτα να θες ντε και καλά να σου απαντηθούν οι ερωτήσεις σου, ναι; Τη δική μου γνώμη λέω, δε με νοιάζει τί θα την κάνεις. Θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ με το τί κάνει και δε κάνει ο καθένας τώρα; Ασχολήσου εσύ ρε Τζάνετ αν έχεις τόσο καημό, τί να σου πω.
> Το αν εσύ επηρεάζεσαι απ\' τις απόψεις των άλλων, είναι δικό σου κομμάτι και όχι δικό μου. Μερσί.


 :Embarrassment: 

λολ

----------


## John11

Mόνο σε αυτό και το δεύτερο thread υπάρχουν 300 μηνύματα.
Έτσι θα γράψω και εγώ ένα δικό μου και όποιος το διαβάσει. Προσωπικά μόνο μια ματιά έριξα στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα.

Πρώτα, απ\' όλα υπάρχει αυτό το site. Έχει αναρωτηθεί κανείς το λόγο της ύπαρξής του; Κάποιοι θα πουν για βοήθεια στα άτομα. Εντάξει, και εγώ θα ρωτήσω γιατί κάποιος να αφιερώσει χρόνο, κόπο, χρήματα για να φτιάξει αυτό το site ώστε εσύ και εγώ να κάνουμε το δικό μας; Έτσι, η πρώτη απάντηση \"για βοήθεια των ατόμων\" δεν ξέρω αν είναι πραγματικότητα. Εξαρτάται από τη σκέψη των δημιουργών του. Ένα είναι σίγουρο, δεν είναι κάποιοι πλούσιοι, με άπειρο χρόνο που θέλησαν να διαθέσουν άπλετα αυτά τα αγαθά τους για το κοινό καλό. Αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχαν διαφημίσεις. Έτσι σιγά-σιγά απαντούνται κάποια ερωτήματα.

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι συμβαίνει κάτι ενδιάμεσα, π.χ. οι κάτοχοι αυτού του forum, θέλουν και να κερδίσουν κάτι από αυτό και επίσης να βοηθήσουν άτομα. Είναι υποθετική η κρίση αυτή, γιατί φαντάζομαι κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει, αλλά ίσως είναι κοντά στην αλήθεια.

Πάμε τώρα, σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος. Υπάρχουν τρεις επιλογές για τους κατόχους του forum:
1.. να το αφήνουν αρκετά στην τύχη του, και απλά να αποκομίζουν όσα κέρδη γίνεται (τα κέρδη φυσικά δεν είναι πάντα χρήματα).
2.. να το περιποιούνται κάπως (νομίζω οτι αυτό συμβαίνει την παρούσα στιγμή).
3.. να το περιποιούνται πολύ.

Στην δεύτερη και στην τρίτη περίπτωση πάλι υπάρχουν επιλογές. Μπορεί κάποιος να επιλέξει να είναι 100% προσανατολισμένο στην βοήθεια των ατόμων, έστω κι αν αυτό θα σημαίνει μειώση της κινητικότητας του forum. Mπορεί όμως να είναι 100% προσανατολισμένο στο κέρδος και η κινητικότητα θα πρέπει να είναι υψηλή. Μεταξύ αυτών των δύο ακραίων καταστάσεων υπάρχει όλη η κλίμακα από το 0% ως το 100%. Πάλι είναι μια απάντηση που κανείς πιστεύω δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει αυτή τη στιγμή. Σωστά;

Τα έχει σκεφτεί κανείς αυτά;
.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by John11_
> Mόνο σε αυτό και το δεύτερο thread υπάρχουν 300 μηνύματα.
> Έτσι θα γράψω και εγώ ένα δικό μου και όποιος το διαβάσει. Προσωπικά μόνο μια ματιά έριξα στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα.
> 
> Πρώτα, απ\' όλα υπάρχει αυτό το site. Έχει αναρωτηθεί κανείς το λόγο της ύπαρξής του; Κάποιοι θα πουν για βοήθεια στα άτομα. Εντάξει, και εγώ θα ρωτήσω γιατί κάποιος να αφιερώσει χρόνο, κόπο, χρήματα για να φτιάξει αυτό το site ώστε εσύ και εγώ να κάνουμε το δικό μας; Έτσι, η πρώτη απάντηση \"για βοήθεια των ατόμων\" δεν ξέρω αν είναι πραγματικότητα. Εξαρτάται από τη σκέψη των δημιουργών του. Ένα είναι σίγουρο, δεν είναι κάποιοι πλούσιοι, με άπειρο χρόνο που θέλησαν να διαθέσουν άπλετα αυτά τα αγαθά τους για το κοινό καλό. Αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχαν διαφημίσεις. Έτσι σιγά-σιγά απαντούνται κάποια ερωτήματα.
> 
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι συμβαίνει κάτι ενδιάμεσα, π.χ. οι κάτοχοι αυτού του forum, θέλουν και να κερδίσουν κάτι από αυτό και επίσης να βοηθήσουν άτομα. Είναι υποθετική η κρίση αυτή, γιατί φαντάζομαι κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει, αλλά ίσως είναι κοντά στην αλήθεια.
> 
> Πάμε τώρα, σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος. Υπάρχουν τρεις επιλογές για τους κατόχους του forum:
> ...




Τι κέρδος να βγάζει μωρέ τώρα αυτό το φορουμ? Βγάζει πολλά λεφτά?

----------


## John11

Ανοίγω άλλο ένα θέμα. Η διαγραφή του μέλους Κρίνο.
Προσωπικά μου φαίνεται σχεδόν ασήμαντο το να κουβεντιάζει κανείς τόσο πολύ για το αν είναι σωστή ή λάθος αυτή η διαγραφή. Η κουβέντα αυτή θα είναι περισσότερο θέμα εγωϊσμού παρά θα περιλαμβάνει την φυσική διάσταση των πραγμάτων. Αφού το μέλος μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να ανοίξει άλλο username (πράγμα που έγινε σαν Krin0) και να συνεχίζει η κατάσταση χωρίς διαφορές.

Πριν από καιρό είχα θέσει σαν θέμα τον Λιακόπ...ο, το γνωστό άτομο με την εκπομπή και τα βιβλία. Το θέμα διαγράφηκε από τον διαχειριστή γιατί υπάρχει όντως θέμα, με κάποια μήνυση σε άλλο site. Έτσι, ο διαχειριστής φοβούμενος το έσβησε.
Στην αρχή με ενόχλησε λίγο, αλλά έτσι είναι. Όλοι θέλουμε την ελευθερία, αλλά οι περισσότεροι τη ζητάνε από τις πλάτες των άλλων. Αν θέλω ή αν κάποιος θέλει την απόλυτη ελευθερία να την φτιάξει πάνω στις *δικές του πλάτες*. Όλοι ζητάνε την ελευθερία, αλλά συνήθως στις πλάτες των άλλων. Και δυστυχώς βλέπω αυτή είναι η κοινωνία στην οποία ζούμε τώρα. Το βλέπετε κι εσείς; Kαι η μισή ελευθερία μου αρκεί. Γιατί αν με ρωτήσει κανείς εσύ θα μπορούσες να αντέξεις μια μήνυση θα απαντούσα όχι, και έτσι δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να το ζητώ από τον άλλον. Αλλά κι αν εγώ μπορούσα να αντέξω κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα χρειαζόταν καν να το ζητήσω από άλλον. Θα το έκανα αυτόνομα.

Στη συνέχεια του προηγούμενου, παρατηρώ ότι συνεχώς όλοι οι άνθρωποι ζητάνε, ζητάνε, ζητάνε, και όταν φτάσει η ώρα να δώσουν είναι σφιγμένοι. Δεν μπορώ να ζητώ συνέχεια και να μην δίνω τίποτα. Φοβάμαι ότι από ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό μελών εδώ, αυτό συμβαίνει. Καταναλίσκουν πόρους, και δεν το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό. Αν κάνει κάποιος αυτό το πράγμα, είναι φυσικό στη συνέχεια να αναγκάσει τον κάτοχο να \"κοροϊδέψει\" τα μέλη αυτού του forum. Κάτι όπως συμβαίνει με τις κυβερνήσεις στην ελλάδα. Όλοι ζητάνε, ζητάνε, ε! και οι κυβερνήσεις δίνουν. Απλά πράγματα.
.

----------


## γιώτα2

Θα μπορούσες να γίνεις πιο σαφής;

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> Θα μπορούσες να γίνεις πιο σαφής;


Aναφέρεσαι σε αυτά που έγραψα εγώ; Αν ναι, τουλάχιστον γίνε εσύ σαφής και πες μου σε *ποιό* σημείο θες να γίνω πιο σαφής; 
Αν ζητάς σαφήνεια δώσε σαφήνεια.




> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Τι κέρδος να βγάζει μωρέ τώρα αυτό το φορουμ? Βγάζει πολλά λεφτά?


Θα προτιμούσα να απαντάς με τη δική σου σκέψη και όχι με ερώτηση. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι διάβασες όλα αυτά που έγραψα; Mε αυτό που ρωτάς φαίνεται σαν να έγραψα μόνο μια προτασούλα του τύπου \"το site είναι κερδοφόρο\", θεός φυλάξει δεν είπα τέτοιο πράγμα!

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> προσβολες ειχε φαει κ ο κρινος πολλες απο αλλα μελη. τωρα το ποιος εφταιγε περισσοτερο κ ποιος λιγοτερο, ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να εξακριβωθει (σε περιπτωση που το να βρουμε τον ενοχο ειναι μειζον ζητημα). αλλα πολλα μελη που στηλιτευαν τη συμπεριφορα του κρινου, τη στηλιτευαν εφαρμοζοντας ακριβως την ιδια συμπεριφορα που στηλιτευαν! ε, τουλαχιστον αν καποιος θελει να στηλιτευσει το υβριζειν, ας το κανει χρησιμοποιωντας κοσμια γλωσσα!
> 
> 
> Διαφωνώ. Καμιά σχέση οι \'προσβολές\' με το να καταδεικνύεις πράγματα που βγάζουν μάτια. Με επιχειρήματα και ερμηνείες. Χωρίς υβρεολόγιο φυσικά. Άπαντες παρόντες πάλι στο ίδιο τσουβάλι; Ναι, υπάρχει και μια... ένταση με κάποιους που δε κάνουν αυτό που έγραψα μόλις.


για σενα δεν αμφεβαλα οτι θα διαφωνουσες!  :Big Grin: 

καλα, αν νομιζεις οτι παντα καταδεικνυεις πραγματα με επιχειρηματα κ ποτε χωρις υβρεολογιο η προσβλητικη γλωσσα, ισως να σου ηταν χρησιμο να κανεις κ την αυτοκριτικη σου. ωραια ολα αυτα τα δονκιχωτικα λογυδρια στα οποια αρεσκεσαι, περι ιδανικου κοσμου κ αισθηματος δικαιου, αλλα επι του πρακτεου εχουν ερθει σε εντονη αντιθεση με μερικα ποστ σου.
(καλοπροαιρετα)

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Ευχαριστώ για το... καλοπροαίρετα. Εσύ συνέχισε να κυνηγάς τη Λίμπα. Θα γίνεις εξαιρετική... μοδερατόρισα... αντιός από εδώ...

----------


## whitecandle

Όμως κι εσύ yellowlemontree κυνηγάς όλη την ώρα τον κρίνο. Και είναι πολύ άδικο. Θα σου άρεσε να στο κάνανε εσένα; Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ άσχημο. Και όχι μόνο εσύ.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Καλή τύχη Λίμπα. Γεια σου.

 :Smile:

----------


## whitecandle

Γειά και έχω πει ένα εκατομμύριο φορές να μη με λέτε λίμπα :@  :Smile:

----------


## Χάιντι

Ο ένας κυνηγάει τον άλλον εδώ μέσα αφού τελειώσουμε το κυνηγητό να πιάσουμε το κρυφτό και μετά το περνά περνά η μέλισσα!!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Και όχι μόνο εσύ.


Και ο Κηπ που το κάνει από καθαρή βλακεία!

Κηπ σε συμπαθώ και στο λέω καλοπροαίρετα 

να αναθεωρήσεις

----------


## εκείνος

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ονούφριε,
> με ευχές για καλή χρονιά,
> δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπαίνεις εδώ, ειλικρινά


Εσύ γιατί μπαίνεις, αφού οι ξεφτίλες σε διέγραψαν;

Τι κοινό έχεις εσύ, που διαθέτεις κοινωνικούς και πολιτικούς προβληματισμούς, με μια Θεοφανία, με έναν keep talking, με lightbluebath, με liberchild κλπ.




> Μουνί παρακαλητό, πικρό ******


Ποιός από όσους είναι μέσα στο e-ψυχιατρείο, έχει ασχοληθεί όσο εσύ με συζητήσεις για πολιτικά (Παλαιστινιακό κλπ) και κοινωνικά θέματα;



> _Originally posted by krino_
> ... και τι προβλήματα είπαμε ότι έχεις??


Εδώ αντί να διαμαρτυρηθούν οι τρόφιμοι, αρχίζουν και σκέπτονται \"χμ, παίρνοντας σαν δεδομένο ότι η πορδή του αντμινιστρέιτορ είναι ευωδιαστή, πως θα τον γλείψουμε περισσότερο, για να μη μας διαγράψει, μήπως πρέπει να δείξουμε δουλικότητα στη Θεοφανία, αφού από το πως σκέπτεται η Θεοφανία για τις διαγραφές ενεργεί ο αντμινιστρέιτορ και στη συνέχεια έρχεται πάλι η Θεοφανία για να εξηγήσει πειστικά για ποιό λόγο έκανε τη διαγραφή ο αντμινιστρέιτορ\"

Όλοι, Θεοφανίες και keep talking ξεκινούν με την απόλυτη ταύτιση με το αφεντικό για να κοιμούνται ήσυχα. Έτσι (δείτε στο ιστορικό) έκαναν κάποτε και η interrapted και η Kassi και δείτε τώρα πως έχουν καταντήσει. Δεν βοηθούν στην ψυχική υγεία αυτές οι ταυτίσεις με έναν διαχειριστή μιας εταιρείας κατασκευής και προώθησης ιστοσελίδων.

Αναρωτηθήκατε ποτέ για ποιό λόγο απαγορεύονται τα greeklish; Ρωτήστε κάποιον που να ξέρει καλά από διαδίκτυο (όχι τον keep talking) και θα σας πει ότι δεν γίνεται ταξινόμηση των γραφομένων, όταν κάποια κείμενα είναι γραμμένα με greeklish. Εδώ θα σας διαγράψει για αυτό το παράπτωμα, χωρίς άλλο, ο σούπερ αντμινιστρέιτορ (που ευχαριστιέται να προσθέτει αστέρια στον εαυτό του).

Μια εταιρεία προώθησης ιστοσελίδων θέλει να δείξει αποτελέσματα έντονης συμμετοχής αναγνωστών έστω και αν χειροτερεύει η ψυχική τους κατάσταση με τις μονολεκτικές αντιπαραθέσεις.

Εσύ τώρα εξοργίστηκες που σε διέγραψαν και θέλεις να απαντήσεις. Πέφτεις δηλαδή στην παγίδα των ιδιωτικών καναλιών που οργανώνουν συζητήσεις στο ίδιο πάνελ με παπάδες και εκπροσώπους λεσβιακών και άλλων ομοφυλοφιλικών οργανώσεων, ώστε να καθηλωθεί ο τηλεθεατής και να λέει \"α τον πούστη, να του απαντήσω τώρα\", και παίρνει ένα τηλέφωνο που ποτέ δεν απαντά. Έτσι τρώει στη μάπα όλες τις διαφημίσεις του καναλιού την ώρα που του ανεβαίνει η πίεση για να ακούσει κάποιον να λέει την άποψή του.

Ο λόγος για τον οποίο μπαίνω κάθε τόσο στο e-ψυχιατρείο, είναι επειδή παρακολουθώ με το Google Search με ορισμένες λέξεις κλειδιά συζητήσεις που γίνονται σε πολλά κανάλια συγχρόνως και εντοπίζω τις φράσεις που έχουν την μεγαλύτερη χρήση ή μεγαλύτερη αναγνωσιμότητα, για να τις κατατάσω σε μια δική μου λίστα. Εγώ το κάνω ερασιτεχνικά, άλλοι το κάνουν επαγγελματικά, και εσείς νομίζετε ότι είναι οι \"καλοί ψυχολόγοι\" που κατά τύχη μπαίνουν στο φόρουμ.

Ο Petran διαθέτει την κατάλληλη μόρφωση να σας εξηγήσει (ή να εξηγήσει μάλλον σε άλλο φόρουμ και όχι στο e-ψυχιατρείο) πως διαμορφώνεται η εικόνα, το scanning του εγκέφαλου του ανθρώπου, όταν εμπλέκεται σε ψυχαναγκαστικές συζητήσεις που του καταλαμβάνουν τη ζωή του και γίνονται το μόνο θέμα της ζωής του. Φυσικά έτσι θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάποια διάλεξη ο άνθρωπος, ενώ τώρα κάνει αντιγραφές , quote, γέλια και μονολεκτικές παρατηρήσεις, ίσως για να μη διαφέρει από τον κοινό παρονομαστη του φόρουμ και τον διαγράψει ο αντμινιστρέιτορ, μετά από σκέψη που θα περάσει από το μυαλό της Θεοφανίας.



> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Τι κέρδος να βγάζει μωρέ αυτό το φόρουμ? Βγάζει τόσα λεφτά?


Αλλά, δεν βγάζει; Χαρίζει τις ιστοσελίδες που φτιάχνει κατά παραγγελία στους πελάτες; Δεν έχετε δει πόσες σελίδες ιδιωτών μοιάζουν με το e-ψυχιατρείο; Ποιος πληρώνει αυτό το επιτελείο των ψυχολόγων που εμφανίζονται στην κυρίως σελίδα του e-psyhology; Μήπως κάνουν εδώ και την κλινική τους πείρα;

Θέλεις να πιάσεις διάλογο με τον σούπερ αντμινιστρέιτορ, ούτως ή άλλως, μετά από τα παραπάνω;

Πήγαινε στο www.eatingdisoders.gr Θα τον δεις να δίνει συμβουλές σε χοντρούλες για να αδυνατίσουν. Πιάσε τον, εκεί που δεν θα έχει την υποστήριξη της Θεοφανίας ή του keep talking. Αλλοιώς βρές τον στο facebook. Έχει διαγράψει το κανονικό του όνομα. Θα παιδευτείς λίγο, αλλά γνωρίζοντας το λεκτικό του, θα τον εντοπίσεις (μακρυά από Θεοφανίες)

----------


## keep_walking

> Αναρωτηθήκατε ποτέ για ποιό λόγο απαγορεύονται τα greeklish; Ρωτήστε κάποιον που να ξέρει καλά από διαδίκτυο (όχι τον keep talking) και θα σας πει ότι δεν γίνεται ταξινόμηση των γραφομένων, όταν κάποια κείμενα είναι γραμμένα με greeklish. Εδώ θα σας διαγράψει για αυτό το παράπτωμα, χωρίς άλλο, ο σούπερ αντμινιστρέιτορ (που ευχαριστιέται να προσθέτει αστέρια στον εαυτό του).


Γιατι δεν γραφεις greeklish εσυ?
Αναιρεις τον εαυτο σου...χαζος εισαι?

----------


## εκείνος

Αφού θα διαγραφώ σε μερικά λεπτά.

Εσύ που δεν θα διαγραφείς, θα κοιμάσαι ήσυχος!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΤΥ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ?ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΤΟΥΖΑ ΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΚΙΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ
ΑΝΤΕ ΠΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ Μ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ Ε ΜΑΛΑΚΑ 
ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΦΑΩ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΕΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΜΑΛΑΚΑ

----------


## εκείνος

Μη φοβάσαι κανένας δεν διαγράφτηκε επειδή έβριζε σαν και εσένα.


Μετράει σαν σύμπτωμα και έτσι καταγράφεται.

Διαγράφεται όποιος αμφισβητεί τη λειτουργία του e-ψυχιατρείου, και εξοργίζει τους αξιότιμους ψυχολόγους, που βλέπουντ τελευταία λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης να μην πατάει ούτε γάτα στο ιατρείο τους.

----------


## keep_walking

> Αφού θα διαγραφώ σε μερικά λεπτά.
> 
> Εσύ που δεν θα διαγραφείς, θα κοιμάσαι ήσυχος!


Τρεις λογους βλεπω.

1) θελεις τα γραφομενα σου να φαινονται στις μηχανες.

2) Θες να σε διαβασουν γιατι αν μου πηρε ενα λεπτο να διαβασω το κειμενο σου...sta griklish ua moy epernan 5 lepta kai an ixa tin ipomoni ke aspirines

3) Γιατι μιλαμε την ελληνικη τελοσπαντων και οχι μια αφηρημενη γλωσσα που δημιουργηθηκε για χαριν ευκολιας και τεχνολογικων περιορισμων που υπηρχαν παλια.

----------


## εκείνος

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΤΥ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ?ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΤΟΥΖΑ ΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΚΙΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ
> ΑΝΤΕ ΠΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ Μ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ Ε ΜΑΛΑΚΑ 
> ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΦΑΩ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΕΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΜΑΛΑΚΑ


Σε διαβεβαιώ έτσι ακριβώς έγραφε η interrapted.

Δες τη συνέχειά της.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΒΡΕ ΔΕΝ ΓΑΜΙΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ?ΜΕ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΧΑΖΗ ?ΑΦΕΛΗΣ?ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ?
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ Μ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΤΟΥ?
ΝΑ ΛΥΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 
ΚΑΙ ΘΑ Μ ΠΕΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΣ ΓΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΑ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΕ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΒΟΥΛΩΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΟΛΓΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by εκείνος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΤΥ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ?ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΤΟΥΖΑ ΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΚΙΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ
> ΑΝΤΕ ΠΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ Μ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ Ε ΜΑΛΑΚΑ 
> ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΦΑΩ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΕΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΜΑΛΑΚΑ
> ...



Και ποια ήταν αυτή?
Όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά εγώ μιλαω με την ίντερ και είναι μια χαρά.
Ποια ηταν η συνεχεια της λοιπόν?

----------


## εκείνος

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 3) Γιατι μιλαμε την ελληνικη τελοσπαντων και οχι μια αφηρημενη γλωσσα που δημιουργηθηκε για χαριν ευκολιας και τεχνολογικων περιορισμων που υπηρχαν παλια.


Γιατί δεν τολμάς να ρωτήσεις αυτό ακριβώς τον σούπερ αντμινιστρέιτορ. Δεν είναι θέμα αξίας και σεβασμού της ελληνικής γλώσσας.

Απλά η Google στην ταξινόμησή της δεν αναγνωρίζει τα greeklish ως γνωστή γλώσσα.

Βέβαια τόσο εσύ όσο και η interrapted και η Kassi έχετε επανειλημμένα δηλωσει δημόσια ότι \"θέλετε να σας φακελώνει η Google\".

Σε τί επίπεδο να γίνει λοιπόν η συζήτηση;

----------


## εκείνος

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Και ποια ήταν αυτή?
> Όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά εγώ μιλαω με την ίντερ και είναι μια χαρά.
> Ποια ηταν η συνεχεια της λοιπόν?


Έτσι ειρωνευόταν και αυτή. Κατέληξε να μην μπορεί να γράψει ούτε μια λέξη ολόκληρη.

Να της μοιάσεις λοιπόν! Να είναι με αυτόν τον τρόπο ευεργετική η επίδραση του φόρουμ πάνω σου.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by εκείνος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 3) Γιατι μιλαμε την ελληνικη τελοσπαντων και οχι μια αφηρημενη γλωσσα που δημιουργηθηκε για χαριν ευκολιας και τεχνολογικων περιορισμων που υπηρχαν παλια.
> 
> 
> ...



Συγγνωμη και θα ξαναρωτησω εσυ γιατι γραφεις ελληνικα?
Μηπως πρεπει να αναπτυξουμε και κωδικα επικοινωνιας δικο μας για να μη μας καταλαβαινουν οι παραεξω και το google?

Μηπως οταν παιρνεις εφημεριδα και διαβαζεις τις αποψεις των αλλων ή οταν βλεπεις τηλεοραση ειναι καλυτερα?

Διακινηση ιδεων...τωρα εαν η εφημεριδα ή η τηλεοραση ή το σαϊτ βγαζει χρημα...ας παμε να ζησουμε σε μια ουτοπια.

----------


## εκείνος

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ΜΕΤΑ ΑΣ ΓΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΑ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ


Α, δεν έχετε γίνει δηλαδή.

Για πάτα στο Google Search τις συνηθισμένες φράσεις σας. Θα δεις τι θα δείξει

----------


## εκείνος

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Συγγνωμη και θα ξαναρωτησω εσυ γιατι γραφεις ελληνικα?
> Μηπως πρεπει να αναπτυξουμε και κωδικα επικοινωνιας δικο μας για να μη μας καταλαβαινουν οι παραεξω και το google?


Α, αυτό δηλαδή συγκράτησες μόνο;

Συγχαρητήρια! Δεν θα διαγραφείς! Αφού δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα παραπάνω.

Εσύ να μου απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση \"Γιατί το αφεντικό σου, ο σούπερ αντμινιστρέιτορ απαγορεύει τα greeklish;\" Θα μου πεις επειδή η εταιρεία κατασκευής και προώθησης ιστοσελίδων με παθιασμένα μέλη, νοιάζεται για την ιστοσελίδα;

Θεοφανία, γιατί ο αντμινιστρέιτορ δεν αντιλήφθηκε ακόμα την επιθυμία σου για διαγραφή ώστε να κοιμηθείς ήσυχα; Πίνει τον καφέ του στο Πανόραμα;

----------


## Χάιντι

Τέτοια εξάρτηση βρε παιδάκι μου με το ίντερνετ......πρώτη φορά βλέπω!!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by εκείνος_
> 
> Θεοφανία, γιατί ο αντμινιστρέιτορ δεν αντιλήφθηκε ακόμα την επιθυμία σου για διαγραφή ώστε να κοιμηθείς ήσυχα; Πίνει τον καφέ του στο Πανόραμα;


Εισαι σε πλήρη σύγχιση έτσι?
Πότε ζητησα εγω να διαγραφώ για να κοιμάμαι ήσυχη?
Μπερδεμένος μου φαίνεσαι..

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by εκείνος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Συγγνωμη και θα ξαναρωτησω εσυ γιατι γραφεις ελληνικα?
> Μηπως πρεπει να αναπτυξουμε και κωδικα επικοινωνιας δικο μας για να μη μας καταλαβαινουν οι παραεξω και το google?
> 
> ...


Πηγαινε στο www.adslgr.com το πρωτο μεγαλο φορουμ ελληνικο που καθιερωσε παλι την ελληνικη στα φορουμ και καντους παραπονα.

Εσυ πηρες μερος απο τις τεσσερις προτασεις που εγραψα , αρα και εσυ δεν συγκρατεις πολλα.

Δηλαδη εσενα το κακο ειναι οτι το σαϊτ εχει κανονες περι ελληνικης.

Μηπως θες να ψαξουμε ποιο μεγαλο ελληνικο φορουμ δεν εχει πλεον κανονες περι ελληνικης...γιατι νομιζω οτι ολα εχουν πλεον.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Ο ένας κυνηγάει τον άλλον εδώ μέσα αφού τελειώσουμε το κυνηγητό να πιάσουμε το κρυφτό και μετά το περνά περνά η μέλισσα!!



 :Big Grin: 
καλό!

----------


## Λίνος

> ιστοσελίδα http://webwar2.org/ Θεμα: να σβηστεί ο χρήστης με το όνομα mavros krinos 
> « on: December 15, 2008, 05:06:21 pm »





> _Originally posted by Στρασσερικός, Ομάδα Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών, Υποδεκανέας, Μαγκιά 0_ 
> πειδή κάποια κομπλεξικά παιδάκια δεν έχουν τι να κάνουν και ασχολούνται με τον Μαύρο Κρίνο καλούμε τους διαχειριστές να διαγραφεί ο εν λόγω χρήστης και όλα όσα έχει γράψει στο battlefield.





> _Originally posted by Μαύρος Κρίνος_
> Χρυσαυγίτες και κνίτες σιώπησαν
> 
> ΕΤΣΙ
> ΘΑ ΦΟΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΚΡΙΝΟ





> _Originally posted by Στρασσερικός, Ομάδα Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών, Υποδεκανέας, Μαγκιά 0_
> Να δούμε αν θα χεις το \"θάρρος\" να τα πεις αυτά όταν θα σε βρούμε και από κοντά...





> _Originally posted by Γιάγκος_
> σκάσε κωλοτρολλότρομπα





> _Originally posted by Nathan Bedford Forrest, Ομάδα Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών, Υποδεκανέας, Μαγκιά 0_
> σκάσε





> _Originally posted by Nathan Bedford Forrest, Μέτωπο, Ταγματάρχης, Μαγκιά 6, ΜΕΓΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΟΥ_ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΩ, ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο Χ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΕΣΤ
> Νομίζω πως η επισήμανση από τον Στρασσερικό, πως πρόκειται για προβοκάτορα, αρκεί και ξεκαθαρίζει πλήρως τα πράγματα προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο. Άν υποθετικά τον μπανάρω ή τον διαγράψω ή λάβω οποιοδήποτε πειθαρχικό μέτρο εναντίον του, αυτό σίγουρα θα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα και θα αλλοιώσει τον ελευθεριακό χαρακτήρα του φόρουμ. Στο battlefield υπάρχουν μόνο 2 θεσμοθετημένες τιμωρίες: να σε περιλάβει ο Ζ ή να ενταχθείς στην ομάδα των τιμωρημένων (με πρόσβαση μόνο στον βόθρο) κατόπιν ψηφοφορίας χωρίς κλώνους. Γενικά πάντως, μην αναμένετε καθωσπρεπισμό από τα τόπικ στις γενικές θεματικές ενότητες (εκτός αν αναλάβει πιο δραστικό ρόλο ο Ζ). Για σοβαρές και ελεγχόμενες συζητήσεις υπάρχουν οι θεματικές ενότητες των ομάδων.





> _Originally posted by Χαοτικός Αμοραλιστής, Ομάδα Εθνικοσοσιαλιστών, Αντιστράτηγος, Μαγκιά 20_  αρχίσαμε τα ψέμματα πάλι; ακόμα να μπει ο ανθης και η στινκερμπελ!





> _Originally posted by Φασιστοειδές Ρομπότ_ 
> Για να μπει κάποιος καταρχάς θα πρέπει να κατηγορείται για κάτι. Δεύτερον θα πρέπει να πρώτα απολογηθεί. Τρίτον η διαδικασία της ψηφοφορίας να είναι ατομική για ευνόητους λόγους.





> _Originally posted byΣοφόκλας ο Αλιτήριος, Στρατιώτης, Μαγκιά 0_ 
> ΚΟΥΦΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΡΕΜΑΛΑ





> _Originally posted by Harry Ressurected_ 
> Νομίζω πως η επισήμανση από τον Στρασσερικό, πως πρόκειται για προβοκάτορα, αρκεί και ξεκαθαρίζει πλήρως τα πράγματα προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο. Άν υποθετικά τον μπανάρω ή τον διαγράψω ή λάβω οποιοδήποτε πειθαρχικό μέτρο εναντίον του, αυτό σίγουρα θα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα και θα αλλοιώσει τον ελευθεριακό χαρακτήρα του φόρουμ. Στο battlefield υπάρχουν μόνο 2 θεσμοθετημένες τιμωρίες: να σε περιλάβει ο Ζ ή να ενταχθείς στην ομάδα των τιμωρημένων (με πρόσβαση μόνο στον βόθρο) κατόπιν ψηφοφορίας χωρίς κλώνους. Γενικά πάντως, μην αναμένετε καθωσπρεπισμό από τα τόπικ στις γενικές θεματικές ενότητες (εκτός αν αναλάβει πιο δραστικό ρόλο ο Ζ). Για σοβαρές και ελεγχόμενες συζητήσεις υπάρχουν οι θεματικές ενότητες των ομάδων. 
> 
> νιαγαρας υποκρισιας, τον διεγραψες με μονο τεκμηριο ... την καταθεση καποιου \"Στρασσερικου\" η οποια αρκει. γαμάτο





> _Originally posted by μίστερ μαξ, Ομάδα Αναρχικών, Ταγματάρχης, Μαγκιά -7_
> εκτος απο το οτι ο καθενας εχει καθε δικαιωμα να ονομαζει την περσονα του οπως θελει (πολιτικη προεκταση: και αρα η Μακεδονια μπορει να ονομαζεται ετσι...)....
> 
> αν ητανε να κοβει μια ανωτατη αρχη τα λαθος ονοματα, τοτε ισως κανενας δεν θα διατηρουσε το νικ του εδω μεσα...


Όπως βλέπετε η Google κάνει το φακέλωμά της, και οι τύποι νομίζουν ότι εκφράζονται …. Ελεύθερα…! Κάπου αλλού θα έχουν γράψει και παρόμοια, χωρίς ψευδώνυμα στρατηγών.

Εσύ ρε Κρίνε, πως έμπλεξες και σε κυνηγάνε αυτοί οι γραφικοί άνθρωποι, πως κατάφερες και τους πρόσβαλες;

----------


## Remedy

ρε συ ονουφριε,εκεινε,λινο,μπειμ ιλινο,
εισαι ΠΟΛΥ βαρετος....
και μονο που ξεκιναω να διαβαζω τις ασυναρτησιες που γραφεις, βαριεμαι.
εσυ δεν βαριεσαι τον εαυτο σου?

----------


## Λίνος

Remedy, did you find any remedy for yourself?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Λίνος_
> Remedy, did you find any remedy for yourself?


oh yes!!!!!!i am very well, thank you. 
and u??

----------


## Ακροβατης

λινος???????αχαχαχαχαχαχα το θεατρο του παραλογου.
τι βλεπουν τα ματακια μου?

----------


## Remedy

ολγακι, αν και προφανως το καταλαβες, ο λινος ειναι ο ονουφριος....η εκεινος κι εκεινος, η μονοθφαλμος, η στραβοσουγιας, η ΒΑΡΕΤΟΣ..
περνα για καφε, ξυπνησαμε  :Wink:

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXmxl0pjPEY

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXmxl0pjPEY


Τελικά ΤheYellowLemonTree ή Alobar

ποιά η σχέση σου με τον Κρίνο ήταν έρωτας που έγινε μίσος μήπως?:P

----------


## deleted_member



----------


## Χάιντι

Ο απορημένος είναι ο Κρίνο.

----------


## auroula

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε απο την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## auroula

Λυπ εμενα τι με ανακατευεται με αυτα π.χ με γουστον μαν ονουφριο κλπ?
εχω καμια σχεση εγω με αυτους?δεν καταλαβα καν τι εγινε ακι δεν με νοιαζει κιολας.

----------

